# NWT - Newsat Limited



## Anthony Hosemans (6 October 2006)

*Moderator's Note: MUL Multiemedia was renamed Newsat, for the old MUL thread click here*.

Telstra today have announced the spending of $1 billion to provide broadband to 98% of the Australian population. It obviously is going to use satellite technolgy to cover such a wide and diverse area. Newsat (formerly Multiemedia) would appear to have the potential to benefit from Telstra's spending, or indeed could be a potential takeover target.This is what Newsat already provides. Other broadband providers use mobile phone technology for their broadband which will only ever cover the major population areas and certainly will never be as diverse as what Telstra is offering. What do other people think? Are there other satelite providers for Australia? Regards, Kooka


----------



## Anthony Hosemans (13 October 2006)

Telstra apparently is going to use mobile phone technology for outback Australia to provide broadband and not satellite as i initialy thought. Why spend a billion dollars, when probably $150-$200 million could be spent on a satellite to provide a far better service. Satellite apparently provides the best V.O.I.P. than any other technology. Kooka


----------



## SevenFX (13 October 2006)

Anthony Hosemans said:
			
		

> Why spend a billion dollars, when probably $150-$200 million could be spent on a satellite to provide a far better service.




Not to sure about Satelite providing better service in the long term, esp if you have to lug sat dish around, to get mobile broadband on your laptop or phone...????...not to mention the takeup...with sat installation costs...



			
				Anthony Hosemans said:
			
		

> Satellite apparently provides the best V.O.I.P. than any other technology. Kooka




Not so, as voip (sip) technology needs decent packet latency and that just wouldn't/hasn't worked with sat technology, esp when tis cloudy or raining.

Just my opinion though
Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## zoop (14 October 2006)

u cant even watch a tv signal when there is cloud with satelite, how can streaming data be any better?


----------



## champ2003 (14 October 2006)

What a bunch of tossers continuing this thread. Zoop i would have thought that you would have given this the flick after being burned so badly. I guess you are looking for a second beating with this stock and if you aren't thinking of investing in this dog of a company again then may i suggest that you quit now while you are ahead???


----------



## zoop (18 October 2006)

i live in hope that the stock will rise after the management have either left or been asked to leave.. after all the company has great potential.. anyhow im sure you know about the way the stock has slipped from over 10c to less than 1c during your term..


----------



## arcla1 (12 December 2006)

There's a heap of volume in this one today. 120m+

Does anyone think it's worth the risk short term? I must admit I know little about the company.


----------



## arcla1 (13 December 2006)

Today they received a please explain RE share price increase from 7c to 1.2c and big volume. Apparently there's no news. Could there be some on the horizon perhaps?


----------



## arcla1 (15 December 2006)

I'm surprised this isn't attracting anyone's attention. 100% increase in less than a week.

I know it looks like I'm just bumping this topic but I'm interested if anyone had an opinion.


----------



## clowboy (15 December 2006)

Tech/A 

I would be interested in your analysis of the chart if you get a spare moment.

Thanx


----------



## ASX.CODE (20 December 2006)

Was yesterday's annoucement any signs of whats come ...? or just another bag of hot air with no substance?  Is this share ever gonna go up to 10c ... ever...?


----------



## Anthony Hosemans (21 December 2006)

Recent announcement by Ballantine indicates that this company has turned around, and is on the way to declaring profits from now on.After many years of listing and accumulated losses totalling in excess of $80 million, finally this company is starting to earn "recurring" profits i.e. contracts which will continue to pay on a year to year basis. This has been a great trading stock over the years as the last few weeks of trading indicates, but it now looks as if the company has turned around and could be a good investment for the future.Keep in mind that this company has no debt and therefore no banks ready to pull the plug should they not keep up repayments on any loans, and they are now earnings positive with future increases in turnover in the next 6 months. Regards  KOOKA


----------



## TOP_GUN (21 December 2006)

KOOKA has it in one.

It's been a long wait for the often promised turn around. 

I only ever missed one share holders meeting over the last few years and to be truthful I was getting a bit miffed with the company, however I had done my homework and was happy to sit on the stock for as long as it takes (I just wish it was in weeks, not years)

Now I've been collecting a few more shares.

If the "Foundation Investor" was signed up I guess the best time to put the X on the contract would be late Jan when everyone is back to see the rise to 6c+

You can see Newsat has the right idea now, get some big government contracts away from singtel, gee if we went to war with their buddies the first thing that would go down would be their satellite, (Someone accidentally unplugged the dish -- sorry) how stupid!

By getting a big Telxxxx  boy involved you no longer have the one argument against giving NWT the defense contract "you're a bit Mickey-mouse" so we'll keep it with a foreign company tar.

We now have a list of people that could do worse than backing NWT. Consider the TV options and look at the “Bleeding Edge” technology being tested UAE by Newsat.

So stay tuned, this is the year (07) and I know I've said this before but one year I'll be right or even more broke 

Regards

TG


----------



## ASX.CODE (21 December 2006)

Must have been a long long wait. I believe October, November 2003... was when The shares made in to the double digits (Cents)....... 

I have a very strong IT background.. And knowing what I know about the future of Wireless and wider wireless networks and how major Search engines like google and MS are looking to own every bit of the technology, that makes money in VIOP and and data and Video.. I think in about another 2-3 years shares maybe even in Dollars..... (I hope)...


----------



## ASX.CODE (22 December 2006)

http://21talks.net/voip/jajah-ad-supported-calls-in-europe



> Jajah ad-supported calls in Europe Dec 18, 2006
> 
> For several months, Jajah has championed the ‘free’ calls concepts for everyone, with the concept of callback (featured at DemoFall 06 in picture). People can call anyone with a landline after they ignite the phone call from their website. There’s was a restriction so far; only Jajah registered users could do so. But in Germany and Austria, the VoIP startup is going to open an oasis of “free call to unregistered users”.
> 
> ...


----------



## champ2003 (22 December 2006)

Wilson Asset management has exited as the major shareholder. I think that this is a tell tale of where this company is going.


----------



## TOP_GUN (27 December 2006)

Wilson were in it for a year (196M shares), looks like they have taken a loss but to say that's an indication of were the company is heading without something else to back it up is just a guess. If you have something negative we need to know about please post it.

All the info I can get my hands on is pointing in the right direction, if the directors were less impulsive the company would already be there. 

I think Newsat will be a success in spite of their directors wishy washy incompetence. By this I mean things like buying Airworks and selling it a year later, funny how the purchaser is in a fantastic position in regard to public placement of advertising so Airworks should go from strength to strength.

Unlike Wilson I'm buying so we'll see who was right soon enough.

Regards

TG


----------



## ASX.CODE (28 December 2006)

I agree...! 
I have been following this company for a long time. At the moment, it looks like all roads lead to "Rome"...! I see nothing but growth for this share...! It maybe slow coming.... but it is coming...!

Any company who survived the dot.com boom and bust and built a new business and developed and aquired new technologies... are now solid and looking forward to growth. 

NWT (MUL) has bought and developed new technologies and taken contracts and grown its customer base. Its now cash positive and in only one of three major SAT providers of its kind in the world. The Future of connectivity is wider wireless networks and Sat. data connctivity globaly. 

So.....


----------



## Hopefulone (28 December 2006)

I've been into NWT (from the MUL days) for a long time and have followed the threads on Hot copper and only got back to Aussie Stock Forums.

It seems that there is a perception that NWT has now turned the corner and is going to repair some of the heart ache that MUL has given many of us and become a turnaround story for 2007.

However, for every positive comment there is always several more that are negative, particularliy about management.  

Taking the recent press releases it seems very positive and  i have bought some more to average down in anticipation of some positive growth.

Can management be trusted in there press releases or are we being duped again.


----------



## bozot (28 December 2006)

Topgun,

Hi, found you. How you going. Still holding NWT? Me too and about to top up again. Had nice run the other day as a tester. Now every daytrader in Aus has it at top of watch list. Any volume and boom they will jump in...
I see that Wilsons bailed, well they were no 1. They paid around 1.27c a share and probably got close to that back. I say they got sick of waiting around. Think though if something big was on horizon they would now about it? A concern.
The way I see it they have levelled the field. No debt to bank or any organistaion is good. Is this correct? No debt, no borrowings at all. No issuing more shares?????
The latest announcmenet was known at the agm correct?
The following ann have been found on the web.



> Newsat Ltd has annouce a strategic alliance with Mynetfone (ASX:MNF) and existing channel partner Ursys Pty Ltd to deliver satellite connectivity to its VOIP broadband telephoen service including the MynetFone Broadband starter pack aimed at SME's and residential users.
> This new team in the VOIP phone market is a good example of extracting added value from both partners winning technology.
> 
> NewSat Limited (ASX:NWT), a leading satellite communications provider and Linowave, a global provider of next generation 4G wireless communications, announced the signing today in Dubai of a strategic partnership to deliver leading-edge WiFi and communication solutions to customers globally.
> ...




The main thing I see is as follows:
1. No debt
2. No more share issues?
3. Airworks gone 7.5 mill?
4. MTD gone 800k
5. Contracts and profit?
6. JV with major players...

Future looks interesting to say the least.


----------



## Hopefulone (29 December 2006)

As to the WAM thing, it was interesting they sold out just before the convertiable note issue.  As you will note with WAM it has shared the spoils and got shares as a result of the convertiable notes at a weighted average cost over the last month  I see the WAM sales in December 2006 just recovering some money back above their entry cost.  Remember funds are not like other investors, they need to perform against indexs etc.  If for what ever reason they dont money moves out.  So they need to show a profitable result all the time.  They wouldnt be happy with NWT over the year given the performance.  Even if something was happening in the next month or so, they cant just hold on.  remember they will also get the convertiable shares and have not sold everything so they are still in the race.


----------



## Reefer (29 December 2006)

NWT has been a huge disappointment over the years. I am a long term holder having bought in at around 8 cents in July 03 when the issued capital was 763 million shares.  There was a temporary bit of excitement when the shares went to 13c intraday, but since then it has been all heading south. The shares on issue now are 3,156 million which equates to over 300% expansion of capital, so I find it difficult to project such a large quantity of units ever heading back into the high cents, let alone any further. It has seemed to me over the years that management has been content to merrily issue further shares whenever expenses need to be met or when the cash well is drying up. I think there is still a huge question mark over the credibility of management IMO.


----------



## bozot (29 December 2006)

Reefer,

Could not agree more. There are now 3.6 bill shares on issue, so I reckon 3c top, cant see any more unless takeover.  They will consolidate back to 50c or $1 a share, but I dont want to be in the changeover. Usually it means a loss. But what the heck, weve lost enough already..
I agree re issue of shares, hope they keep their promise of not issuing any more

Hopefulone, convertible notes, please explain for me.


----------



## Hopefulone (29 December 2006)

You guys are absolutely right that the share price range is in the 3c to 6c, with 10c very optimistic outcomes.

I just think of the share price as a factor of the total value of the company 1c is $35m, 2c is $70m and 3c is $105m with 10c giving $350m.  To get $350m, NWT would need to making $35m a year, not immpossible, but not realistic.  but you never know.

I do think that the share consolidation will be positive for exisiting shareholders as it gets rid of a real stink regaridng the number of shares.  to get from 3.5b to say 350m would be a good thing.

As to covertiable notes, the appendix 3b refers to page 59 of AR, note 18(c).   however, this was due on 26 October 2006 not in December.  Also if you go page 60, it indicates that Cornell Partners got a covertiable note for US$1,250,000 after balance date.

so either they rolled over the october note for a new note due in December being the US$1.25m.  not clear.

Never liked the Cornell Partners arrangement but beggars cant be choosers.

hopefully it is the rollover of the october note.  Again Cornell must be either holding a huge number of shares which they cant as they have not issued a significant shareholder notice or the note has been onsold to other parties such as WAM etc and cornell only act as a broker, getting the commisison.  this explains the WAM transactions and their entitlements to convertiable notes in the past.

Since the issue of the covertiable note, 3.00pm on friday 22/12 after market closed there have only been sales of less than 100m in shares at the .9c mark.  could be the reason for the buying not pushing past 0.9c as there is off screen selling at that level.  note that the shares issued had an effective price of 0.62c. Just wondering if the positve news was to help offload the shares at a profit from previos convertiable notes.


----------



## Hopefulone (29 December 2006)

*Re: NWT - Newsat - manangement*



			
				Reefer said:
			
		

> I think there is still a huge question mark over the credibility of management IMO.




This seems to be a common theme here and in Hotcopper.  Can management change.  They seem to have got the business up and running (from what others have said and NWT announcements).  Can they stuff it up?  What can they do to improve? What can we do to change things?


----------



## ASX.CODE (3 January 2007)

Whats this WAM C/L thing this time? Are they getting back in to it?


----------



## ASX.CODE (3 January 2007)

I hear NWT and Telstra are in meeting for some sort of a deal....? Has anyone one else heard anything?


----------



## Knobby22 (3 January 2007)

ASX.CODE said:
			
		

> Whats this WAM C/L thing this time? Are they getting back in to it?




WAM is quite a well known successful investment company.
I bought in today.


----------



## Hopefulone (3 January 2007)

If you looked at the ceasing to be a significant shareholder notice by WAM it reported getting shares as a result of the covertiable notes through the year.  I expected that they were to get some of the shares from the 22 December note.  That is why they were selling - getting the shares for .06c and selling for 1c plus.  Give the investment by WAM a good return or al least reduce the overall cost was achieved for their fund.

The only problem is whther they will continue to stay if there is another run up in price.

got past .9c over the break to get to 1c seemed strong today but some selling got rid of the strength at 1c. will see tomorrow.


----------



## Hopefulone (3 January 2007)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> WAM is quite a well known successful investment company.
> I bought in today.




Friend bought at 0.9c during the break.  

Seems WAM are in the good books with Cornell to get the convertable notes.  Have to review WAM's, if I can, financial statements to see what else they are holding.


----------



## ASX.CODE (4 January 2007)

ITP.net 
Wednesday, 3 January 2007
Data star
by Christopher Reynolds 
It was only a few years ago that the dramatic bankruptcy of global satellite operators Iridium, Globalstar and Astrolink heralded a downturn in the satellite communication industry, from which it has only recently recovered, for the most part. 
Last year witnessed market growth the industry enjoyed in previous years continue, and the Middle Eastern region has seen increased demand for satellite communication services on the back of new technologies and the need for redundant enterprise systems. 
Inmarsat’s estimates its BGAN satellites cover 98% of the world, and studies by National Sky Research (NSR), an industry consultancy, estimates that by 2010 revenues from mobile satellite services will reach US$9 billion.
As more and more companies utilise IP based systems, from voice to data, they need a system which is reliable and readily deployed. According to Paul Seaton, general manager of Newsat’s Middle East and North Africa operations, there have been two factors driving the market: the opening up of Iraq and more business-level awareness of satellite communication applications in Africa and the Middle East. 
“People understand satellite now and are becoming comfortable with it. Satellite services have grown quickly throughout the region where demand is almost outstripping supply,” says Seaton. 
Satellite service provider Lunasat has been working within Iraq and with the Iraqi government to provide very small aperture terminal (VSAT) solutions for government users. New developments in voice, data and video delivery through satellite systems are advancing the capabilities of operations in areas such as Iraq, where commercial satellite systems aided government communications and delivered the main bulk of bandwidth on the ground. 
Peter Samaha, Lunasat marketing manager, claims that Lunasat’s technical teams are available on the ground for immediate support to clients, be it from the 24/7 NOCs or from the availability of on-site support, and that this is the type of support that clients are looking for in order to facilitate negligible down times.
“We can give a turnkey solution for any client. We can give installation and support, we have stock ready always and we can supply hardware and bandwidth. We work in challenging environments such as Iraq and Afghanistan. The client is always looking for the right support and long-term relations and this is our stance. It is usually not enough to have somebody providing you with satellite coverage, you need also on the ground someone to give you support and this is our forte,” comments Samaha.
Two years ago Inmarsat launched two new Inmarsat 4 series satellites as well as its Broadband Global Area Network (BGAN) service. BGAN offers both voice and IP capabilities as well as up to 492kbit/s uplink and downlink speeds, allowing IP streaming, teleconferencing, file transfer, and video and audio broadcasts. 
Regional director of Inmarsat’s Middle East operations, Samer Halawi, believes that businesses are beginning to realise the benefits satellite offers over terrestrial communication technology. 
When an enterprise operates in an area where it needs communicate and satellite connectivity is the only available option, businesses are left with the simple equation: not having any communications whatsoever versus the cost of using satellite. “So in those terms, and in those conditions, satellite communication is definitely cost effective,” says Halawi. 
Oil companies in the region have put VSAT technology to good use in offshore rigs. Oil rigs require adaptable and dependable bandwidth to support an array of applications for use in remote areas that are not reliably served by line-of-sight microwave and high frequency radio. VSAT products are suitable for such operations, providing high bandwidth and IP-based services.
This permits business applications such as email, VoIP and video conferencing capabilities through constant bit rate single channel per carrier (SCPC) systems, or asymmetrical Time Division Multiple Access (TDMA) and symmetrical mesh TDMA VSAT architecture.
“So if an oil rig has a machine breakdown, they need to contact someone to get a flight to the oil rig and fix the problem; that means a lot of down time and loss of production, which could be very costly. However, with satellite technology they could conduct a five minute video conference, which say costs them $100. That is nothing compared to the value of the lost productivity,” says Halawi.
Newsat is also experiencing very strong demand for its teleport services according to Seaton. The Australian company owns a number of ground stations, media ports, in eastern and western Australia, which access satellites with coverage over the Middle East and Africa, as well as Western Europe, Australia and the US. 
There are only around 100 communication satellites orbiting the planet and satellite operators sell their capacity to service providers, who effectively act as middlemen.
The majority of satellite connections to internet services entail a bi-directional link with VSAT through a geo stationary satellite, ground station and IP backbone. The use of IP has allowed the satellite industry to make use of VoIP and further shift emphasis away from purely voice-based services. Voice has now become increasingly reliable over the internet and that has been very much a part of recent consumer demand in the resurgent satellite market.
More and more communications companies, ranging from telecommunication providers, to government agencies and major corporations are hosting their own media communication equipment from media ports. There is constant demand from medium-sized enterprises that want an individual service, but more recently there has been a requirement for bigger dedicated communication channels. 
“Newsat are playing a partnership role there, so as a company we have moved up the food chain. We are a supplier to them and we provide services to them at a wholesale level; there is very strong demand there,” Seaton says.
For enterprise users, the main concern with using satellite communications is the dependability and quality of the service provided, according to Milan Sallaba, director of Mercer Management Consulting’s Dubai office. Sallaba believes the key for enterprise users is simply the quality of the service they are given: how dependable it is, contention, and bandwidth. 
“What about fair access policies? We could have 20 people accessing the same stream and you have one or two guys sucking all of the capacity. Depending on the application that I need you could argue that the service provider could provide higher bursts for my immediate needs. For example if I am in an army base and there are more people making VoIP calls at the same time without having the system break down then that would be a distinct advantage,” says Sallaba.
Recent natural disasters such as hurricane Katrina and 2004’s tsunami have encouraged a range of enterprises, from banks to hospitals, to rely on satellite connectivity for redundancy purposes, setting a demand level that almost surpassed supply. However, according to Sallaba the technology will only ever be used as an alternative to fixed line connectivity due to the intrinsic cost of launching and maintaining an orbiting satellite. 
“I would not expect satellite communication to grow into a mass market. For instance I would always want to locate call centres in areas where I have alternative technology such as mobile or fixed line connectivity,” says Sallaba. 
Satellite communications provider NSTT is looking at new and innovative ways to bring satellite technology to enterprise users. One avenue that is currently being explored is content streaming. Satellite enabled digital signage allows a business with multiple branches to stream digital content via satellite networks. 
Users can send multimedia advertising via a single control centre through a multicast server, nodes can then pick up on any modifications to the content within one or two minutes, allowing one way speech broadcasts. Digital signage is especially suited to satellite technology as Mohammad Abu Hmaidan, MD of NSTT, explains.
“If you want to use fixed line internet then you would need an internet connection in each site, and you would pay monthly for this connection. There is no need to have internet access when you can pay on demand for the access. For example a company needs to modify an advertisement tomorrow at 12am, so we only charge them for this period and a very low cost subscription,” says Hmaidan. 
Data prices for such services, while still relatively high, are decreasing according to Halawi with the steady advancement of technology. With Inmarsat’s BGAN system the per-minute pricing of data services has gone down due the increased capability and smaller size of the satellites themselves. 
However, with the market expansion in data services, and the increasing pragmatism of satellite broadband, demand for voice services has stagnated. 
“Because more people are demanding data and because the areas that people need voice connectivity in there is already good GSM growth, due to GSM increasing in coverage. But no matter how fast GSM expands it is always the voice service that is first offered, the other services such as 3G and WiMax are always going to be more limited in terms of geographical availability,” says Halawi.
As well as smaller and more powerful terminals and satellites, providers are looking toward a raft of new innovations to grow the market. Mobile television, video conferencing and e-learning are features already offered by terrestrial networks and offer further sectors that satellite providers can exploit. 
Projects such as Emirates’ deployment of GSM services over aeroplanes, via Inmarsat’s satellites, are also growing the market.


----------



## Hopefulone (4 January 2007)

The report above seems to indicate that so long as you provide a quality/dependable service you will capture market share.  Newsat with its media ports seems to be able a more reliable service and is caputuring market share.  This seems to be consistent with NWT announcements.

This is very positive.  The only thing that bothers me is that in the past a real song and dance would have been done.  There seems to be a change in stance.

The current share price level seems to be holding with out any real news.  It seems that people are doing there own research and coming up that it is changed.

I hope so.  Nothing to drastic just a slow and steady gain on share price to give the market confidence.


----------



## jiggy (5 January 2007)

ASX.CODE said:
			
		

> I hear NWT and Telstra are in meeting for some sort of a deal....? Has anyone one else heard anything?




What have you heard?


----------



## ASX.CODE (5 January 2007)

Nothing detailed, however.. in one of other blogs(forums) someone claims that there are some communication between Telstra and Newsat... I am hoping he is right and there is an up and coming deal between the two.


----------



## bozot (5 January 2007)

TLS announces in Oct that it waould spend 4 bill in this sector. I undertsnad NWT are only people in Aus with this capacity. Singtel recently mentioned the same thing.. The comment was a bidding war would be nice... NWt will be swallowed up some day.. Pity as they will probably be getting it together soon..


----------



## jiggy (5 January 2007)

What forum was that??


----------



## ASX.CODE (5 January 2007)

Share Cafe
http://www.sharecafe.com.au/

here is the link.


----------



## Hopefulone (5 January 2007)

Easy to say there are talks between TLS and NWT.  The only problem is that NWT is only worth $35m.  TLS could slallow up even at 3c or $100m, so why would it do a JV.  Worried that a takeover will not give true value if there is any to the long suffering shareholders.

Is the TLS/NWT connection valid and mean something tangible?


----------



## ASX.CODE (6 January 2007)

The way I see it, both Telstra and Singtel Need the same service form NWT. Knowing the latest Telstra strategy, is not to own "the PRODUCT (nwt)" of the Telecommunication, as it then become a wholesaler and a retailer of the services. Which puts them under goverment regulations and ACCC target. That is the very thing they are trying to get away from under thier current strategy.

So I think this would be the purchase of services and all the risk to be NWTs. I think, both Telstra and Singtel Well do deal with NWT.


----------



## Hopefulone (6 January 2007)

Thanks for that info.   I didn't think that NWT service was that unique that it would be in demand by both TLS and singtel.

This is the thing that i dont understand is that the MUL of old would be announcing that they had a phone call to TLS or anyone.

Is this reflecting a change in NWT to become more 'real' for the use of better words rather than trying to inflate with hot air.  maybe management have realised that they dont need to bullsh*t any more to get NWT going.  

If there is something real, it will shoot from the 1c to something never imagined that we could see very very quickly.  

I believe that had NWT been any other company ie no MUL history and AB start fresh with NWT, it would be worth a lot more as an IPO.  But the negativeness, bad karma from the MUL days has put a ceiling on the current value.

It seems to be a awiating game now.


----------



## ricm (6 January 2007)

guys, not sure how singtel got bandied with tls as a potential customer, but i was of the impression that they had their own birds in the sky. optusb3, optus1 for example. i remember at the agm, AB stating that they were in competition, sat fleet was aging with but with some yrs left b4 their use by date. 
From memory, i think the AU defence contract was in their hands, and nwt wanting to pitch to the gov. for it to be returned to australian hands(nwt).

correct me if im wrong, very hot and humid today, and my brain is only firing on one cylinder...but u never know i guess.


----------



## u300314 (7 January 2007)

Your correct  Optus/singtel are in direct competition to NWT. Telstra do not have the same satellite infrastructure and are already using NWT mediaports for some applications, etc


----------



## Hopefulone (7 January 2007)

*Re: NWT - Newsat why its better*

Here is a post from hotcopper:

'Newsat's satellite is called NSS-6, it was launched in December 2002 by New Skies in Holland.
What made the satellite unique is that that is a true IP or Internet protocol satellite. 
There ares two-way satellites available from Optus, from Telstra and others utilising other satellites which have then have some inherited disadvantages in that they are not optimised for Internet. They are general data communications TV, DVB satellites.
The latency issue, which is the biggest technological challenge with initial satellite broadband has somewhat been overcome ”” fooling it the satellite into thinking it has a response before it has so that it keeps sending stuff and only corrects the errors it needs to rather than looking to see if there is an error every time.
That is probably the most advanced area of satellite; to try to overcome the latency.
Newsat are certainly in a position with their technology to gain substantial new business the world is a big place, this is all the gossip that I manage to pick up on the dinner table.
I bought some Newsat and have gone back for some more.
I don't think I will have to wait too long.'

I remember someone considering NSS-6 to be an old and faded satellite and thats why newskies sold out to newsat.

If NSS-6 is that good and G4 technology works should be a real goer.     equals 6c


----------



## tester12 (7 January 2007)

Newskies got rid of their Australian assets I believe because there were talks between another satellite provider (IS, or PAS) or of the likes, but that actually fell through. IS or PAS were trying to claim Australian dominance by taking over the few locations aus had to offer.

Newskies are now known as SES NewSkies BTW (ie SES Americom?)
I think Newskies originally just wanted to focus on the satellite play only, rather than focusing on mediaports.


----------



## zoop (8 January 2007)

i understand that inmarsat provides more capabilities at a lower cost point..


----------



## Hopefulone (8 January 2007)

Regarding the different satellites, cant NWT buy space on satellites other than NSS-6 or is stuck with one satellite?  I would have thought the new dishes would allow the ability to use various satellites.


----------



## tester12 (8 January 2007)

There are other satellites that NWT can access... but you need to have a spare dish to access that sat, and it has to be worthwhile to NWT for that. Ie you wouldnt have a small contract on one particular sat, because that is tying up resources. THey might get another deal, and cant use that dish because its tied up on a small contract. (If that makes sense...)

They obviously have a NSS6 dish setup already, and quite possible that since the takeover from newskies that they could have struck a deal for space segment with them.


----------



## Hopefulone (9 January 2007)

Thanks for that.

What you said makes sense.  Would this also create a natural protection from competitors in that setting up dishes and the associated infrastructure on the expectation of getting business is a big risk.

If i have correctly understood, once a dish is in place, and a bandwidth purchased, to make money you need to get contracts.  there is a breakeven point after which their revenue growth converts to profit very quickly.

Having built a big dish I assume that NWT wouldnt be spending money just to spend money - they have 5 contracts which must be making it worhwhile to build and further contracts will follow.

Ignoring the bad wrap management have got, any contracts and therefore the increasing revenue can only mean that if they arent making a profit they arent far off.  

It seems that if they get some contracts, and this is the big if, it is only a matter of time, and then only a short time, before it turns around, if it hasnt already.

What are the chances of winning contracts?  is it a fluid market ie business can change from one supplier or do you, like a property lease, need to wait until the lease is over before you can get a bite. 

Real results will show a real gain, until then NWT will cop a lot of flack.


----------



## tester12 (9 January 2007)

You wouldnt buy bandwidth on a satellite before a contract, you buy on a as needed basis. So as long as NWT have spare dishes available..they can go to wherever the satellite is, as long as its in reach from the ground. 
But you can have a lot of services through the one dish, so its not like there NWT wouldnt have any room available for new services, all depends on their infrastructure.

As far as leases go,  i couldnt give you an answer...


----------



## Hopefulone (9 January 2007)

So if NWT can get the business, which it seems that is doing, it is only a matter of time before before this translates into a profit.

Is the satellite industry growing?  Is reading that the mideast marketseems to be growing very quickly but does NWT have the products and infrastructure to fit into this growth.

Also if its dishes are in Australia, is it a disadvantage trying to get the business in the middle east.


----------



## tester12 (9 January 2007)

Yes satellite industry is growing. From what I understand, with the recent encryption you can basically get more bandwidth for less $$ so it starting to become very affordable. 

AS far as contracts in the middleast, there are transponders on the ME beam, so going out to ME from Australia is no problems. I know that recently the transponders here to ME were full, but Newskies have reallocated more bandwidth to that area to cope with demand. I think that NWT has all the infrastructure they need to get the contracts, its just whether management and sales can pull it off. Time will tell on this one!


----------



## tester12 (9 January 2007)

And thats the benefit of their infrastructure, they can go anywhere in the world that they want.. they are completely international


----------



## Hopefulone (9 January 2007)

I hope that the business NWT is recognised and that the bad karma from management doesnt overshadow the potential that exisists.  Seems some one else thinks so as some just bought 32m at 1.1c.

A good sign


----------



## tester12 (9 January 2007)

tester12 said:
			
		

> Yes satellite industry is growing. From what I understand, with the recent encryption you can basically get more bandwidth for less $$ so it starting to become very affordable.



Not encryption    modulation!! also look up BOD or Bandwidth on Demand...


----------



## ASX.CODE (10 January 2007)

Looking at he depth of the Market.. looks like the sellers are waiting for the price to go up... not as many shares as the last few weeks on sales orders....


----------



## Hopefulone (10 January 2007)

I have noticed that as well.  I expect that it will flucatute in a range as persons warm to NWT and its potential and those who cant wait and get their 0.1c or 0.2c sell causing other to get nervous and sell.

It will be frustrating waiting game until NWT releases some results showing increased revenues and making a profit, even a small one, a profit at least, it will then take off.  if the results arent great, ie the loss has changed or still making a loss, then it could retreat to the 0.8c.  one guy on Hotcopper came to this conclusion 20% downside (ie 1.1c down to say 0.9 or 0.8c) if news isnt as great with an upside of least 200% (from 1.1c ro 3c) if it is making a profit.

So not bad odds and worthwhile taking a punt of a million shares or so.

It is now a frustrating waiting game, but given what has been said about the potential of NWT, it will reward those with the paitence.


----------



## ASX.CODE (11 January 2007)

This morning in ABC News Radio. 
There was an interview with a Telicommunications guy ( not sure what was his title as I missed the first part of the interview).

He was making some general comments about Telstra and he noted in his interview that Teleco's in Australia and around the world are looking at new ways of providing services via Internet moving forward. He also said to expand the customer base and update current technology, Telstra and others are looking at new ways of delivering Internet and contents...... he went on and noted as SATELLITE services as one of the future ways of providing these type of consumer products.

lets hope its NWT that Telstra is taling to for the future!


----------



## Hopefulone (11 January 2007)

Good thing is that the price is holding up.  While trading is in the 20m to 30m still represents $200 to $300K but more importantly it is maintaining the current range, particularily as there is some 50m at the 1c buying.

Just need more good news and the 6 monthly results will push it up further.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (12 January 2007)

ASX.CODE said:
			
		

> This morning in ABC News Radio.
> There was an interview with a Telicommunications guy ( not sure what was his title as I missed the first part of the interview).
> 
> He was making some general comments about Telstra and he noted in his interview that Teleco's in Australia and around the world are looking at new ways of providing services via Internet moving forward. He also said to expand the customer base and update current technology, Telstra and others are looking at new ways of delivering Internet and contents...... he went on and noted as SATELLITE services as one of the future ways of providing these type of consumer products.
> ...



Yes new telecommunication technology looks interesting! ... VoIP looks like its starting to make serious inroads now that broadband connections are more readily available.  Found some info below on satellite VoIP.

My Netfone (MNF)  announced in Nov that they were the first to offer remote Australia VoIP via satellite, using URSYS who is partnered with NewSat.  My Netfone is one of Australia's leading VoIP providers having doubled its customer base since May last year (MyNetfone has won several awards including Money magazines Best VoIP Plan 2007 )  
full extract http://www.mynetfone.com.au/investor/MyNetFoneFirstwithVoIP Satellite03-11-06.pdf
re My Net Fones performance http://www.mynetfone.com.au/investor/ASX_Announcement28_11_06doc.pdf


NewSat are also involved with the government in delivering remote satellite VoIP  

"The highly successful "Broadband for Health" DoHA initiative, funded the implementation of VSAT communications services and equipment supplied by URSYS and NEWSAT to improve the health services being provided by KAMSC

As well as operational and performance benefits the optimized Clinics now have access to low cost Voice over Internet Protocol, commonly known as VoIP, where Clinic to Clinic calls a free and national calls are set at 10 cents per un-timed call

As a result health services can support multiple remote clinics with data, telephony and PIRS systems operating over the one satellite link. Services can be supported into even the remotest indigenous health clinics."
http://www.ursys.com.au/is_health.htm


----------



## bozot (12 January 2007)

All good but reasonably old news. All lacking $$ detail. This company is so unannounced. they really overdid it in 2003 and now they are scared....
If no news market will get sick soon..


----------



## Hopefulone (13 January 2007)

Bozot, you are absolutely right.  The lack of announcements of the last 6 months or so has been so out of character that it was scarey.  I traded the announcements knowing that it would go up then back down again.  Havent been able to do this with any real confidence due to the lack of announcements.  if no announcement is made people will get rid of their buy orders very quickly.  announcement needed is something like the november 2006 news letter, explaining whats happening. 

If they have turned the corner both from a financial and from a goverance point of view, and I think they have, any $$$ announcements made, will due to the pent up nature of the stock will send it up very quickly.

I have traded the stock and hold a large quatnity, so for me if its not this month or in the next 6 months, Im not selling.

hopefully      = 6 cents or     = 10c even better


----------



## champ2003 (13 January 2007)

Hopefulone said:
			
		

> Bozot, you are absolutely right.  The lack of announcements of the last 6 months or so has been so out of character that it was scarey.  I traded the announcements knowing that it would go up then back down again.  Havent been able to do this with any real confidence due to the lack of announcements.  if no announcement is made people will get rid of their buy orders very quickly.  announcement needed is something like the november 2006 news letter, explaining whats happening.
> 
> If they have turned the corner both from a financial and from a goverance point of view, and I think they have, any $$$ announcements made, will due to the pent up nature of the stock will send it up very quickly.
> 
> ...




Can anyone show me a report which shows that they are even close to making a decent profit??? I really doubt it folks. If this stock doesn't go under i'll be shocked. They have been saying that they have turned a corner for a very long time and the last time they said that they ended up selling their most profitable business arm just to get hold of some more cash on top of their many billions of shares on offer. They are just about at their ends meet i'd say. I doubt that they can get too much more cash by adding more shares and the only other way to get cash is to make a profit which i very much doubt so what happens next????


----------



## Knobby22 (13 January 2007)

I sold out for a small profit yesterday.

I don't like the way it is travelling at present.


----------



## Hopefulone (13 January 2007)

Guys, make a profit on anything is good- small or big.

As to showing the profits for NWT - I agree it is impossible show you that they have a profit until they get their 31 December 2006 result out.

A friend bought at 0.9c over the break and asked if she should get out.  She'll be making $2,000 profit not bad for 2 weeks.  However, I advised that based on what they have said - and yes it is the same as in the past - it is that this time they have infrastructure which was making a profit when they bought it.  The results have improved from previous years.  And they indicated that they are cash flow positive.

If any of the December 2006 statements are incorrect and not made on an informed basis, the directors can be sued.  Some one on another chat room indicated that they would be the first to start a class action.  I'd join if that was the case.

My gut feeling is that it is different this time - not the brash weekly announcements that they did 'anything' just to get the price moving.  This doesnt seem to have been happening in the last 6 months or so.  Even since December they have not made any annoucements to push the price up.

From others it seems that they have technology, they have the infrastructure and they have the products.  It is now selling the whole package.  If they can, then it it is not 3c or 4c a share but much more.  However, given managements past, there are doubts as to whether this can be translated into the real potential.  that why it is in the 3c to 4c range and some hedge fund will buy it at that range - put in good managment and turn it into a monster

History is good, learn from it, just dont let it rule you.

If you reckon they dont have the technology or the product etc then i will agree with you and sold out at a loss a long time ago.  But I havent on the basis that things have changed.

Interim results will be the proof - and I hope they are good to.


----------



## ASX.CODE (19 January 2007)

*Re: NWT - Newsat - found this on Google Search today.*

News Defence air support does voice over satellite
VoIP now available in remote locations
Rodney Gedda 18/01/2007 16:54:10 Print this story
Digg this story
More by Rodney Gedda 
Enterprise IT Buyer’s Guide | Vendors relevant to this article
3Com 
Top Stories
 Most Popular
IBM enhances entry-level storage products 
Researchers develop new tool to measure IT systems 
Asia Pacific outsourcing market bucks global trend 
Tata crosses $1 billion, Q3 
IBM invests in SOA centre for Australia Cisco's iPhone violates GPL, expert says 
Windows Vista "over-hyped": Torvalds 
Vista's UAC security is hopeless, says Symantec 
The Kernel Report: Linux ups Web cams to Wi-Fi 
Asia Pacific outsourcing market bucks global trend 
Additional Resources
Executive Guides

Computerworld Asset Management Executive Bulletin Management 
Whitepapers
Read up on the latest ideas and technologies from companies that sell hardware, software and services.Establishing a Culture of Measurement – A Practical Guide to Business Intelligence 
Geographic Information Systems and Business Intelligence: Perfect Together 
iWay SOA Middleware: An Agile Framework for Fast, Flexible, Low-Risk Service Deployments 
Butler Group on iWay Service Manager 
Zones
Zones provide focussed content from Computerworld and leading technology partners.The On Demand Zone 
Lifecycle IT Asset Management Zone Organizations support the Department of Defence's operations in Dili, East Timor, can now access voice services to Australia over satellite data links with an agreement between MyNetFone and Ursys. 

The logistics command centre located inside the Australian Defence Force compound at Dili airport can now make MyNetFone VoIP calls via satellite connection provided by Ursys' Linux-based routers. MyNetFone Managing Director Andy Fung said Ursys has now connected all major teleports operating in Australia into the MyNetFone service delivering business quality voice calls from any location within the satellite footprints covering Australia, New Zealand and South East Asia. 

URSYS chose NEWSAT to provide satellite space for this initiative. 

Ursys business development manager Garry Millar said one customer is an air services logistics company which provides "essential support" to the Australian presence in Timor. Ursys CEO Grahame Cover said to run business quality voice services over satellite, the voice packets need to be compressed and prioritized via a secure tunnel back to MyNetFone's platform. 

"This has the added bonus of zero packet loss and low traffic congestion resulting in business grade call quality," he said.


----------



## bozot (19 January 2007)

SHOW US THE $$$$
What opinion does anyone have if it turns a $500000 profit.

If this company was starting out @ NWT and just listed what would it be worth.
Have a look at ARR?? Slightly different sector but peopl jumping in..


----------



## Sean K (19 January 2007)

bozot said:
			
		

> SHOW US THE $$$$
> What opinion does anyone have if it turns a $500000 profit.
> 
> If this company was starting out @ NWT and just listed what would it be worth.
> Have a look at ARR?? Slightly different sector but peopl jumping in..



Sorry Bozot, what is the message here?


----------



## Hopefulone (20 January 2007)

*Re: NWT - Newsat and a profit*

If there is a profit then all the so called promises that AB and the gang have made will have materialised, creating some creditability to their reputations.  This will really change perceptions and give some umph to the share price.  Any projections will be shown in a different light.  Until they need perform.

The logic here is that it made a loss of some $10m of which $6m was in the first half and $4m in last half.

so if it has made a nil profit for the 6 months to 31 December 2006, then it has made a complete turnaround and a trend. 

what the share price could be is anybody's guess.  I reckon 3c to 5c in a matter of a few days.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (20 January 2007)

*Re: NWT - Newsat and a profit*



			
				Hopefulone said:
			
		

> The logic here is that it made a loss of some $10m of which $6m was in the first half and $4m in last half.
> 
> so if it has made a nil profit for the 6 months to 31 December 2006, then it has made a complete turnaround and a trend.
> 
> what the share price could be is anybody's guess.  I reckon 3c to 5c in a matter of a few days.




Interesting post Hopeful.  I'm holding a large parcel cause I think this stock has great potential!   
but am curious how u came up with price/time target. 
Cheers


----------



## Hopefulone (20 January 2007)

*Re: NWT - Newsat and a profit*



			
				Sweet Synergy said:
			
		

> Interesting post Hopeful.  I'm holding a large parcel cause I think this stock has great potential!
> but am curious how u came up with price/time target.
> Cheers



The logic in my argument is based on the trends of the loss/profits over time and the announcements made to date. 

Loss of $10m in 2005-06 to a nil profit for six months 31 December 2006, means that management have delivered, albeit some 2 or 3 years to late for some.  So if revenue is expected continue to grow, a profit of several $m for the whole 2006-07 year is not unreasonable to expect with much more profits in the future.

The 3c a share would equate to some $100m capital value which aint unreasonable with the positive cash flow and the potential accruing and being recognised.

Starts making a profit means that its future income tax benefit could start being booked - pay no taxes for some time.

given that people are waiting to see the $$$$$, the 14 march 2007 interim result date should confirm the $$$$$ position.  Nil profit a good thing shows significant turnaround, a profit of $2m or more great.  Insiders, staff, accountants, EAs, printers, you name it, will tell friends etc and should see trading volumes to move up before the announcement - so keep an eye on it.

Also dependent if any profit upgrades are also announced.

With the uncertianity now cleared up, buying will start and push price up very quickly...people will then talk about this 'penny dreadful with potential', newspapers start talking.  Day traders show themselves.

If it however, still makes a $10m and nothing has changed I'll be getting out ASAP.  But this isnt the situation.

really thinking seriously of selling some other shares and taking a big punt.  Results are going to be much better than last years loss, so as some one indicated elsewhere - downside is maybe 0.8c or 20% however upside could be 200% or more.

My only problem is recommending to family and friends - would like to tell all, however, the prospect, even a remote smell of a loss, stops me from recommending, as some family and friends cant afford or handle the fact that can make a loss and worry over any potential for a loss.

So that is my logic.


----------



## champ2003 (20 January 2007)

*Re: NWT - Newsat and a profit*



			
				Hopefulone said:
			
		

> The logic in my argument is based on the trends of the loss/profits over time and the announcements made to date.
> 
> Loss of $10m in 2005-06 to a nil profit for six months 31 December 2006, means that management have delivered, albeit some 2 or 3 years to late for some.  So if revenue is expected continue to grow, a profit of several $m for the whole 2006-07 year is not unreasonable to expect with much more profits in the future.
> 
> ...




Hi Hopeful,

IMO advising friends and relatives to buy into any shares let alone this one is a recipe for disaster. You can lose friends over lost money. Nothing you have stated is based on fact. It's all hypothetical and extremely speculative. If there is anything good to tell about this company i'm sure that they would be very quick to release it. Why hold off?? 

The share price will spike upwards from time to time i'm sure but be i advise to be very careful in just throwing a huge sum of money into this as thats a pure gamble. 

All the best

Cheers!

Champ


----------



## Hopefulone (20 January 2007)

*Re: NWT - Newsat and a profit*



			
				champ2003 said:
			
		

> Hi Hopeful,
> 
> IMO advising friends and relatives to buy into any shares let alone this one is a recipe for disaster. You can lose friends over lost money. Nothing you have stated is based on fact. It's all hypothetical and extremely speculative. If there is anything good to tell about this company i'm sure that they would be very quick to release it. Why hold off??
> 
> ...




C
I agree champ that recommending the stock to friends and family even a bhp etc is also a problem and I havent.

As to the risk, yes it is a speculative thing, but its something I can manage and consider the payout ratio to be worthwhile.

As to why NWT are keeping the good news to themselves.  I have asked my self that question.  Someone else has indicated NWT are trying to build creditability and will only make real announcements.  Past history has seen announcements for any and everything, just to cause the price to rise only to fall back.

The announcements made since NWT has come into play have been well  considered and not minor.  Even their website has not had anything since 29 november 2006.  

But if they have turned around, what would be needed to cause the price rise, what sort of announcement, what sort of result.

I explained my logic, tell us your logic.

interested to hear.


----------



## champ2003 (20 January 2007)

*Re: NWT - Newsat and a profit*



			
				Hopefulone said:
			
		

> C
> I agree champ that recommending the stock to friends and family even a bhp etc is also a problem and I havent.
> 
> As to the risk, yes it is a speculative thing, but its something I can manage and consider the payout ratio to be worthwhile.
> ...




Hi again hopeful,

My logic for saying that it's all speculative and hypothetical is because they haven't released anything concrete to show that they are anywhere near breakeven or profit. Their previous announcements haven't been significant IMO and they seem to always avoid disclosing what the monetary value of the contracts are and how exactly that will affect the bottom line. I think its a little extreme to relate NWT to Telstra in previous posts as TLS are in competition(this is a load of balony to be honest, its all hot air trying to generate some interest in NWT).I understand that you want to talk about it to keep the thread and the speculation alive as you have disclosed that you hold alot of shares. If and when NWT release some concrete positive news which isn't full of hot air and has actual figures to prove profitabilty i may look into it again but until then its on the backburner. 

All the best 

Champ


----------



## Hopefulone (20 January 2007)

*Re: NWT - Newsat and a profit*



			
				champ2003 said:
			
		

> Hi again hopeful,
> 
> My logic for saying that it's all speculative and hypothetical is because they haven't released anything .......and has actual figures to prove profitabilty i may look into it again but until then its on the backburner.
> 
> ...




I agree total with you.  The TLS thing is something that some one tried to give credence to.  until there is an announcement TLS and anything else is not worth anything.

I take your points you have raised.  The difference maybe is that I see the glass half full and maybe you see the glass half empty.  Until the results are released and $$$ are shown and creditability is restored, if it can, them it will be on the backburner for many, and not much movement up.  But once $$$ are shown etc, and i think they will, NWT will takeoff.

Like every one else, we will wait and see.  14 March to me seems a real turning point.

On the back burner for some, getting hot for others....taking a punt at 1c aint that bad 1m is $10k...and only as a speculatively one at that you can afford.  
    

PS this thread seems to have a bit more thought than some of the others such as HC.  That why I post here


----------



## Sean K (21 January 2007)

bozot said:
			
		

> SHOW US THE $$$$
> What opinion does anyone have if it turns a $500000 profit.
> 
> If this company was starting out @ NWT and just listed what would it be worth.
> Have a look at ARR?? Slightly different sector but peopl jumping in..



Bozot, I am a great fan of chit chat within the threads, but I am also a great fan of reasonable discussion. 

So, 

What if NWT turns over a $500K profit?
What would NWT be worth if it just listed?
And how on earth is this comparable to AAR?

Respectfully,
kennas


----------



## champ2003 (21 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Bozot, I am a great fan of chit chat within the threads, but I am also a great fan of reasonable discussion.
> 
> So,
> 
> ...




Hi Kennas,

I think Bozot means ARR. Here's a discription of this company from Comsec 

-Arasor International Limited (ARR) is a developer and provider of integrated optoelectronic and wireless solutions that drive greater bandwidth and richer content to consumers. It has a global customer base operating in the telecommunications and consumer optoelectronics industries. Optoelectronics deals with electronic devices for emitting, modulating, transmitting and sensing light signals.

In any case ARR isn't a satelite Broadband Technology Provider so i also cannot see any comparison.

Cheers

Champ2003


----------



## Sean K (21 January 2007)

champ2003 said:
			
		

> Hi Kennas,
> 
> I think Bozot means ARR......In any case ARR isn't a satelite Broadband Technology Provider so i also cannot see any comparison.
> 
> ...



Hi Champ, sorry I got the code wrong there. Thanks for clearing it up. Perhaps we'll hear of some comparison shortly.    I am sure it has some relevance....

Kennas.


----------



## tiggy7 (23 January 2007)

Satellite VoIP For Dili Air Services 
Monday, 22 January 2007 
The logistics command centre located inside the ADF compound at Dili Airport in Timor can now make VoIP calls to the Australian PSTN via Newsat satellite.
The service, made possible by URSYS, MyNetPHone and satellite company, Newsat could pave the way for more satellite VoIP deployments by MyNetPhone.

Although located within the ADF compound the customer is an Air Services Logistics company, providing support to the Australian defence presence in Timor.

"Our satellite communications partner, URSYS, provides new routing technology to optimise VoIP traffic across satellite with the MyNetFone service," said Andy Fung, Managing Director of MyNetFone.

"URSYS has now connected all major teleports operating in Australia into the MyNetFone service delivering business quality voice calls from any location within the satellite footprints covering Australia, New Zealand and South East Asia. As a result, we expect significant VoIP satellite business for MyNetFone this year," he said.

Grahame Cover, CEO of URSYS said: "To run business quality voice services over satellite, you have to compress the voice packets in a trunk and prioritise the voice data via a secure tunnel all the way back to MyNetFone's platform. This has the added bonus of zero packet loss and low traffic congestion resulting in business grade call quality." 

"We currently support dozens of URSYS clients operating in what we now call ‘Managed Space Segments' as opposed to ‘Public Space Segments'," said David Atkinson, General Manager - Teleports at NEWSAT.

"With the move away from Public Space we will able to greatly improve the security and performance of our Client Networks," he said.


----------



## Hopefulone (23 January 2007)

*Re: NWT - Newsat new contracts*

Got this from HC:

_"some one put me on to contract Newsat had, but not said anything about. one of many

Detailed below is public available info from Austender. Here is a contract that Newsat had with Dept of Foreign Affairs original for $1.444m with the contract now extended to some $10.15m or recurring expenditure.

Contract ID 1561550 
Agency Department Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade 
Portfolio Foreign Affairs and Trade 
Division CMD 
Branch FSB/CPU 
Contract Agency Reference 02/090103 
Contract Date 29-May-2005 
End Date 4-Apr-2006 
Contract Value ($) 1,444,421.00 
Office Post Code 0221 
Description of Contract Provision of Telecommunication Services. This is an amendment to existing gazettal 912897. Total contract value now $10154421.00 
Procurement Method open tender 
Confidentiality Reason(s) Blank 
Consultancy 
ANZSCC Code 752 
ANZSCC Description Telecommunications services 
Supplier Name NEWSAT NETWORKS PTY LTD 
Supplier Postal Address LEVEL 22, 1 MARKET STREET 
Supplier Suburb SYDNEY 
Supplier State NSW 
Supplier Country Australia 
Supplier Postcode 2000 
Supplier ABN 19078204994 
Supplier DUNS 
Supplier ACN 
S/O Agency Reference 

here is the reference to conform. not making up stuff
http://www.contracts.gov.au/OutputContract.asp?ContractID=1561550

Newsat are keeping things under hat, things have turned."_

checked the reference and it is right.  Spoke to someone regarding this source who indicated that secret defence contracts arent listed

good sign of things.

Just surprises me that NWT arent coming out and telling everyone this.  The lack of news is very strange....something is brewing....i can feel it in my bank account....

Can anyone expalin why NWT releasing such info.  Last thing on their website is 29 November 2006.

Price is being maintained, even though volume has dropped, but still there is buying


----------



## bozot (23 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Hi Champ, sorry I got the code wrong there. Thanks for clearing it up. Perhaps we'll hear of some comparison shortly.    I am sure it has some relevance....
> 
> Kennas.



Kennas sorry Yes ARR was my point...
They listed @ 1.50 and are double now.. If NWT was new listing then where would they be. Only the MUL history holidng it back  imho

I spose NWT is MUL without MUL, so really it is a new listing and it looks to havbe the contracts.. I think there may be a few surprises with this one.

All the best


----------



## bozot (23 January 2007)

http://www.contracts.gov.au/OutputS...eNumber=0&PageCount=0&MatchCount=0&SessionID=
Contract ID Contract Date Value Supplier Name Description 
1586973  21-Feb-2006    15,429.95    NEW SKIES NETWORK...  SATELLITE CAPACIT...  
1583115  21-Feb-2006    98,758.81    NEW SKIES NETWORK...  SATELLITE CAPACIT...  
1565056  21-Feb-2006    746,955.73    NEW SKIES NETWORK...  SATELLITE CAPACIT...  
1548057  9-Nov-2005    44,042.24    NEW SKIES NETWORK...  COMPUTER COMPONENTS  
1543434  9-Nov-2005    440,422.52    NEW SKIES NETWORK...  COMPUTER COMPONENTS  
1541676  1-Nov-2005    10,685.12    NEW SKIES NETWORK...  SATELLITE BAND SPACE  
1539357  21-Oct-2005    11,745.80    NEW SKIES NETWORK...  TELECOMMUNICATION...  
1543455  20-Sep-2005    81,136.41    NEW SKIES NETWORK...  COMMUNICATIONS LINKS  
1561550  29-May-2005    1,444,421.00    NEWSAT NETWORKS P...  Provision of Tele...  
1543423  21-Feb-2005    40,116.28    NEW SKIES NETWORK...  SATELLITE  

All old, but $$$ in...
Wonder if MUL has stuffed NWT... No new contracts.


----------



## champ2003 (24 January 2007)

bozot said:
			
		

> http://www.contracts.gov.au/OutputS...eNumber=0&PageCount=0&MatchCount=0&SessionID=
> Contract ID Contract Date Value Supplier Name Description
> 1586973  21-Feb-2006    15,429.95    NEW SKIES NETWORK...  SATELLITE CAPACIT...
> 1583115  21-Feb-2006    98,758.81    NEW SKIES NETWORK...  SATELLITE CAPACIT...
> ...




Dollars!!!   Lack of dollars don't you mean as that is hardly anything. Just proves my point in previous posts.

Best regards

Champ2003


----------



## champ2003 (24 January 2007)

Oh and another dud announcement in today. Launching 5 new business units over the next 90 days. Once again no indication of what the revenues could be like and thats because they still need to get the contracts!

Cheers!

Champ2003


----------



## vida (24 January 2007)

Rome was not built in a day:  things will happen when they happen, products have to be launched before anyone can buy them: takes time.



			
				champ2003 said:
			
		

> Oh and another dud announcement in today. Launching 5 new business units over the next 90 days. Once again no indication of what the revenues could be like and thats because they still need to get the contracts!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Champ2003


----------



## champ2003 (24 January 2007)

vida said:
			
		

> Rome was not built in a day:  things will happen when they happen, products have to be launched before anyone can buy them: takes time.




LOL ok.


----------



## bozot (25 January 2007)

I Agree, show me the money....
I am happy to hang on a little longer. A few more ann like today will push the price higher with dt playing...
Not a lot of sellers really..


----------



## Reefer (25 January 2007)

Away we go again - sales in late trading at 1.2c and 72 million going through.
Guess the half yearly's are about to be released.


----------



## ASX.CODE (25 January 2007)

*Re: NWT - Newsat ( NEWS)*

Satellite VoIP For Dili Air Services  
Monday, 22 January 2007  
The logistics command centre located inside the ADF compound at Dili Airport in Timor can now make VoIP calls to the Australian PSTN via Newsat satellite.
The service, made possible by URSYS, MyNetPHone and satellite company, Newsat could pave the way for more satellite VoIP deployments by MyNetPhone.

Although located within the ADF compound the customer is an Air Services Logistics company, providing support to the Australian defence presence in Timor.

"Our satellite communications partner, URSYS, provides new routing technology to optimise VoIP traffic across satellite with the MyNetFone service," said Andy Fung, Managing Director of MyNetFone.

"URSYS has now connected all major teleports operating in Australia into the MyNetFone service delivering business quality voice calls from any location within the satellite footprints covering Australia, New Zealand and South East Asia. As a result, we expect significant VoIP satellite business for MyNetFone this year," he said.

Grahame Cover, CEO of URSYS said: "To run business quality voice services over satellite, you have to compress the voice packets in a trunk and prioritise the voice data via a secure tunnel all the way back to MyNetFone's platform. This has the added bonus of zero packet loss and low traffic congestion resulting in business grade call quality." 

"We currently support dozens of URSYS clients operating in what we now call ‘Managed Space Segments' as opposed to ‘Public Space Segments'," said David Atkinson, General Manager - Teleports at NEWSAT.

"With the move away from Public Space we will able to greatly improve the security and performance of our Client Networks," he said. 
http://www.voipnews.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1380&Itemid=134


----------



## ASX.CODE (25 January 2007)

Video streaming - STMicroelectronics Presents Its Latest Advances in Multimedia
January 24th, 2007 


Is the new Windows any good?
Slate - Replacing streaming video with take-your-time downloads is exactly what iTunes does. The biggest hurdle and the biggest difference between iTunes music and iTunes video is that high-definition video requires a lot of bandwidth to download 
Source: www.slate.com

Streaming Networks Demos iRecord
Consumer Electronics Net - (TWICE) _ LAS VEGAS Streaming Networks used Showstoppers (a.k.a. Pepcom), held here earlier this month, to demonstrate the iRecord personal media recorder. Designed to enable users to record video and audio directly onto an Apple iPod , Sony 
Source: consumerelectronicsnet.com

Action 4 News Multicasting
KGBT 4 - You can watch our special Webcast news edition with the latest news and weather of the day through our streaming video right from your desktop. Podcast Listen to the day’s news and weather on your computer or take it with you on your MP3 Player with 
Source: www.team4news.com

Electronics show debuts more in the world of tech
Chattanooga Times Free Press - It is a combination of a media server and streaming video device. A server literally “serves” or delivers files such as video and audio to another piece of hardware. In this case, the AppleTV has an internal hard drive on which you can store your 
Source: www.timesfreepress.com

NewSat to launch five new Business Critical products
Computerworld Australia - the ultimate road warrior experience with satellite communication to the internet for broadband connection, thus providing online access to home-office databases applications, email, web browsing, internet phone (VoIP) and even video streaming 
Source: www.computerworld.com.au

EXFO Launches VDSL2 Test Solution
MSN MoneyCentral - Once equipped with a CoLT-450P, technicians can establish a DSL connection, log onto a service provider’s network, “join” and “leave” various streaming video channels, and measure the quality of the video stream. The CoLT-450P has the power to 
Source: news.moneycentral.msn.com

Kiptronic Receives $4 Million in Series A Financing Investment Led by 
dBusinessNews.com - Existing solutions can insert ads into streaming video viewed over the Internet, but Kiptronic has also solved the hard problem of inserting dynamic ads into offline time-shifted video and audio, Schachter said. Kiptronic will appeal to rich 
Source: kansas.dbusinessnews.com

This week’s televised meetings schedule
San Luis Obispo Tribune - Visit SLO- SPAN’s homepage for regular schedule updates and to see our audio and video streaming options. To unsubscribe, reply to this message with “unsubscribe” in the subject line. Contact editorgatv@charter.net with any questions. Televised 
Source: www.sanluisobispo.com 
http://embedyourweb.com/blog/2007/0...resents-its-latest-advances-in-multimedia-13/


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 January 2007)

Buy in recently did we?


----------



## bozot (26 January 2007)

Reefer said:
			
		

> Away we go again - sales in late trading at 1.2c and 72 million going through.
> Guess the half yearly's are about to be released.



87 mill was the go .. and only a minor ripple 
Compared to what will happen when we get some more hype.
Have a feeling insiders buying at 1.1 to sell 1.3/1.5 next week after next ann.

This will be played out well for them..

GO AB DO IT AB....Good ole AB, Finished with MUL now its NWT turn... 
IS Uncle Reg buying the farm??? AB


----------



## Hopefulone (26 January 2007)

Wont be surprised that people will jump ship at 1.1c and let it slide to the 1c range.  Wont get down to 0.9c though.  Am surprised that WAM didnt take advantage... or maybe they did?  Will wait for any new from them.

As to next week if there is news it will need to have $$$$ otherwise stock will just float around 1c to 1.1c.


----------



## ASX.CODE (29 January 2007)

*Re: NWT - Newsat - more coming*

Saturday, January 27, 2007
English-speaking telesales - Upplands V sby (Tarifas adsl) 
Local - driveways that are moutainous and require tractors to traverse, properties that (sometimes) have dodgy water supplies, unreliable electricity supplies, and worst of all, most of them seem to have dial-up connections with no chance of getting ADSL or Middle East Times - A study by the Business Leadership Group on 15 countries said ADSL costs in South Africa were 139 percent higher than the average rate in the nations surveyed. It said local calls at peak hours were 199 percent more expensive. Clients are also AME Info - remote or too devastated for conventional bandwidth mediums such as ADSL,' said Mr Adrian Ballintine, CEO and founder of NewSat Limited. 'Building on our existing success in these industry segments, NewSat will now roll out a solutions-driven set of PRWeb - You do not need any permission to link to any of the pages on this site. Limited copyright is granted for you to use and/or republish any of the press releases on this site for any legitimate media purpose as long as you reference PRWeb as the source IT Week - Systems sold by the firm have a one-year guarantee, and range from basic four-port ADSL routers to hefty Cisco 7206-VXR routers. Network Liquidators customers include some large telecoms firms, banks and logistics companies. So if your finance Ovum - However, in any discussions around converged, high-quality multimedia and communication services, the talk soon focused on the strongly held opinion that ADSL will simply not provide enough bandwidth. This quickly led to the conclusion and the now Atlanta Business Chronicle - He developed MindSpring's first 24x7 Network Operations Center and first ADSL and SDSL broadband services. "Robert is a technology superstar," said Reggie Bradford, CEO of ViTrue. "His impressive background and established reputation for driving the PRWeb - VideoCentric extends its ADSL and SDSL Services to Include ISDN Access and Multi-way ZConferencing VideoCentric today announced that it is to boost its existing IPVision broadband video networks to include ISDN Gateway access and a Multi-site Network World Fusion - A common variant is asymmetric DSL, or ADSL. Asymmetric refers to the unequal upstream and downstream speeds -- typically, you have much higher bandwidth for downloading than uploading. ADSL technology is aimed at home users and small offices that

http://www.adslwlan.com/tarifas-ads...ing-telesales-upplands-v-sby-tarifas-adsl.php


----------



## ASX.CODE (30 January 2007)

*Re: NWT - Newsat -more contracts*

Sunday, January 28, 2007
Fashion Companies Go Virtual (ADSL Wireless switch) 
Vanco, the global Virtual Network Operator, has added three new enterprise clients from the fashion industry. Each has signed a three-year contract for Vanco to provide fully managed IPSec networks. These new contracts add to the already impressive list of fashion industry clients that include the likes of Sephora, Kenzo and Du Pareil Au M me.
South African telephone subscribers, enraged by rates charged by fixed-line provider Telkom, are turning on the government and on the company which has near-monopoly status.
Xbox Live Arcade has been given a further boost to its catalogue of classic Arcade titles today, with the announcement of 12 new titles all due for release on to the in the coming months, including Contra and Tempest.
South African telephone subscribers, enraged by high rates charged by fixed-line provider Telkom, are turning on the government and on the company that has near-monopoly status.
Over 46,000 homes in the Basque region of Spain are receiving TV using Euskaltel's ADSL-based television service.
The telecommunications giant this week announced it would be applying for the lion's share of the Federal Government's $878m Broadband Connect package, which offers financial incentives to firms to build the necessary infrastructure in rural and regional areas.
ALL categories of Qtel customers can apply for Triple Play, a three-in-one service that offers audio, video and data through a single line, from this month onwards.
NewSat Limited (ASX:NWT) announced in today that it will initiate five new product launches over the next 90 days as it steps up its '07 attack on revenue growth in international satellite services markets.
Critical Links,an international networking technology company, and NextHop Technologies Inc., a leading provider of WiFi control and management software, announceda sales, marketing and joint development partnership for integrating theirindustry leading products into a single, turnkey solution.
Not content with housing an 802.11g wireless and an ADSL2+ modem and router, the Fritz!box Fon WLAN 7140 also connects to your existing phone line allowing you to save money on phone bills. Whats more, you can keep your current telephone and use it for both normal and IP phone calls.

posted by for ADSL Wireless switch at Sunday, January 28, 2007 of ADSL Wireless switch 
http://www.adslwlan.com/ADSL-Wirele...companies-go-virtual-adsl-wireless-switch.php


----------



## Sweet Synergy (31 January 2007)

Should be very interesting over the next few weeks! Perhaps these guys have turned around finally?  The daily chart volume appears to be confirming an upwards movement for the short term, and the upcoming financial ann could be a significant turning point.

After reading several forums, it appears the sentiment certainly has become positive recently, which I think may continue to push up the SP, at least till the next major ann is out. 

Newsat have indicated 5 new partnered products to be launched over the next 6 weeks, no doubt with anns, which should also keep things moving along. 

Wont be long to see how they are actually performing.  I emailed NewSat and they replied
"Our next financial announcement will be late February advising half year results"

Seems to me this satellite company is poised to take advantage of some great emerging opportunities ... leading edge technologies like WiFi, 4G and VoIP.

VoIP technology which looks like it's just now starting to leave the realms of geeks and become mainstream due to user friendly handsets, looks destined to make a huge change to how business and the residential market utililise the telco industry. (checkout one of Australias industry leaders MNF if you want to look at a pure play in this area ... they are partnered with NWT)


----------



## Hopefulone (12 February 2007)

Hopefulone said:
			
		

> Wont be surprised that people will jump ship at 1.1c and let it slide to the 1c range.  Wont get down to 0.9c though.  Am surprised that WAM didnt take advantage... or maybe they did?  Will wait for any new from them.
> 
> As to next week if there is news it will need to have $$$$ otherwise stock will just float around 1c to 1.1c.




Quite interesting in that what i said in previous post.  
Didnt expect much movement and seems to be holding true.  Expect this range to continue until some good announcement.

Few large sales but still holding range.  Maybe delaying news is helping insiders get in at 1c. Seemed to work today.

Only problem is next week, next week, next week...something sooner would be good.


----------



## ASX.CODE (13 February 2007)

60M at 1c...? A major holder is thinking otherwise?


----------



## Hopefulone (13 February 2007)

was a bit concerned...but finished strongly for the day.  The strength in the stock is something that is surprising me.  would have thought it would drop to 0.9c but closed at 1.1c.

go figure


----------



## bozot (13 February 2007)

Yes, 2 words  manipulation and treeshaking

Come to mind..
Well 5 ann in 90 days and nothing yet , that was 24/1..
Remember reading Newsat nade 5 mill in last year b4 MUL takeover 
Mention elsewhere that MUL had 92 mill in  accum losses. Does that mean any profit will be tax free or tax reduced.. Any comments on this line of thought?

Just read it They claimed to have bought it for 13mill revenues 22mill profit after tax in 2004 = 5.4 mill aud


----------



## Hopefulone (14 February 2007)

bozot said:
			
		

> Yes, 2 words  manipulation and treeshaking
> 
> Come to mind..
> Well 5 ann in 90 days and nothing yet , that was 24/1..
> ...




Agree that the announcements are due.  still surprises me that NWT has been very not forthcoming in announcements.  Expect them shortly.  But would they combine announcements with results. :

The $92m loss is interesting, I would think that would be right.  My company incurred a loss a couple of years ago and we carried that forward to the following years profit and reduced our taxable income.  Jeez, that would be another point that needs to be consider.  good pick up. 

The Newskies purchase I understood had profits in previous year.  So profits should flow.  I would have thought that it would have been having a positve effect.  NWT have reduced loss, made future saving in costs of some $2m.  This was one reason that I thought NWT was a turnaround story. :: 

I still have a view that the recent activity was trying to excite the day traders, but it seems that whether you buy 60m or sell 60m has no effect apart from mopping up shares.  in Any other company would cause it to go ballistic.  Not NWT at the moment.  

A lot are waiting for results to show the direction.

 a profit and the skies the limit. a loss will cause price to stay same unless profit projections and need to be real could cause it to rise to 2c.  No news it will stay at these levels.

an interesting couple of weeks to look forward to.


----------



## Reefer (14 February 2007)

The first company release for some time but as usual a bit "hedged" on any sort of profit guidance.  We still need to wait for the half yearly figures, hope they are earlier than the March date alluded to in this release.  SP is holding up though!!!


NEWSAT DELIVERS STRONG START TO CALENDAR
YEAR
NewSat Limited (ASX:NWT) announced today that the company has delivered
a strong start to the calendar year due to the Board’s strategies gaining
traction in the local and international satellite communications markets.
This is evidenced by a range of indicators which include record sales for the
month of January 07, traditionally a quiet period for trading.
Recent negotiations highlight the attention to cost control by the Board. Two
transactions with SES NewSkies, the synergistic business partner to NewSat’s
teleport operations, support this.
In the two transactions, the company has removed a fixed, pre-commitment of
$7 million. Both relate to restructure of capacity commitments in Australia and
the Middle East over the next five years, delivering a $3.5 million saving in
each of the two territories.
The Board is quick to point out that this reduction in pre-commitment for
bandwidth does not affect the strength of the company as it continues to
extend its market share domestically and globally.
In line with that pathway to continued growth, NewSat has restructured its
operations in the dynamic Middle East market, moving its base from Dubai to
Kuwait, with a new team and direction, including a more focused approach to
Central and South East Asia.
The decision to diversify its earth station activities, and offer clients flexible
solutions through a variety of satellites and technologies such as iDirect,
ViaSat and Vipersat, is proving successful. It has the added strategic benefit
that NewSat now has less reliance on any individual carrier.
The recent NSS 8 satellite launch failure has had no adverse impact on
NewSat’s operations. In fact, no contracts were contemplated or executed
with SES New Skies for its ill-fated NSS 8 service.
Recognising the on-going consolidation in the satellite industry, the company
identified that one of New Skies’ recent satellite acquisitions, NSS 11, already
in orbit, provided a better footprint fit for NewSat than NSS 8.
The NewSat strategy has been to take advantage of access to favourable
terms for NSS11 in order to add and migrate contracts to this satellite. In fact,
NewSat has this month launched another earth station at its Perth teleport
facility to handle this extra service.

NewSat anticipates building on this strong start to the year by further
expanding its asset base of earth stations to service larger clients in
preparation for long-term worldwide space contracts. The company expects to
be in a position to elaborate on the nature of these additional assets and
contracts in March.
ADRIAN BALLINTINE
Founder & Chief Executive Officer


----------



## bozot (14 February 2007)

Yes the 92 mill was actually a point made by a downer on another site. It is there.. SO yes that is positive ironically.
What do we make of todays ann.. Out of the blue.. Cleans up any doubt over the satellite destruction.
I would think 5 ann over & during half yearly.. But why couldnt the let us in on the sales figures.... ARe they that good or still ordinary...

A concern... No $$$$


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 February 2007)

bozot said:
			
		

> Yes, 2 words  manipulation and treeshaking
> 
> Come to mind..
> Well 5 ann in 90 days and nothing yet , that was 24/1..
> ...




I remember buying into MUL at 3.2 c and they had me mesmerised with the same spiel that is out now.


----------



## Knobby22 (14 February 2007)

Yes, I agree, Wysiwyg.
At least they have products and a business plan but can they implement it successfully? History shows that the management has not been too successful at that previously.


----------



## Hopefulone (14 February 2007)

Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> I remember buying into MUL at 3.2 c and they had me mesmerised with the same spiel that is out now.




I agree totally that the spiel is very guarded/hedged but it is very un MUL.  It seemed that when MUL had nothing it came out with all this projections - the price rose - someone made a profit.

Now NWT seems to have something is not coming out with projections and price is staying steady.  Big dumps are just mopped up.  some is being turned over to be sold at 10% profit, but still being mopped up.

Lack of numbers is perplexing me.  Why are they delaying releasing good results?

Try to put yourself in AB shoes -what benefit does AB get from doing this.  Is it to do with his executive option package and is it based on a Weighted average cost over the last 3 months ?  This could explain the reason for holding down the share price.

This is the only thing that I could do if I wanted to maximise my benefit if I was running the company .

But if the figures are bad ie same loss a last year, what would I do? this is a lot harder, but my only answer is to spin some more bull to keep share price up and issue more shares

so if the figures are bad, how do they gain or what benefit is it AB and the boys.  goes back down to 0.6c or 0.5c.  AB has not sold his shareholding as no notification or has not bought anymore.

Cant figure out


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 February 2007)

Hopefulone said:
			
		

> Cant figure out




Isn`t` everyone still using copper wire and fibre optics?


----------



## Sweet Synergy (14 February 2007)

Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Isn`t` everyone still using copper and fibre optics?



Not in remote situations ... 

Hence Newsats target ... clients needing remote broadband services or redundancy backup, for essential services / business.


----------



## Hopefulone (14 February 2007)

Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Isn`t` everyone still using copper wire and fibre optics?




Sorry, not sure what you are trying to say.

Isnt wireless technology the way to go not 3G but 4G etc


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 February 2007)

Hopefulone said:
			
		

> Sorry, not sure what you are trying to say.
> 
> Isnt wireless technology the way to go not 3G but 4G etc




Sorry mate ...you`re right.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (14 February 2007)

*Yep looks like the future .... Re 4G and Newsat*

From company ann
*NewSat and Linowave partner to deliver new 4G WiFi comms   * 

Monday, 20 November 2006
NewSat Limited (ASX:NWT), a leading satellite communications provider and Linowave, a global provider of next generation 4G wireless communications, announced the signing today in Dubai of a strategic partnership to deliver leading-edge WiFi and communication solutions to customers globally.
As Australia comes to grip with 3G technology, both Newsat and Linowave are charting the future of telecommunications in 4G technology.

4G technology is positioned to be the future standard of communication over wireless devices and provides users with on-demand, high quality video as well as audio connectivity. The advent of quality video and substantially enhanced manageability of bandwidth are considered by analysts to be key drivers in the move to the emerging 4G.

"Combining Linowave 4G technology with NewSat's broadband satellites services will bring a revolution to the telecommunication industry" said Linowave's VP Engineering, Mr Louay Sakka, from its Dubai head office.

"We can deliver bleeding edge technology such as OFDM (Orthogonal Frequency Division Multiplexing), and also OFDMA (Orthogonal Frequency Division Multiple Access) to better allocate network resources to multiple users with 4G over NewSat’s satellite access.

"Plus, the use of SDR (software-defined radio) receivers allows for better use of available bandwidth as well as making use of multiple channels simultaneously," he said.

"To provide these benefits to customers globally Linowave needed a strategic partner with its own technical capabilities, reliability, and well established support functions. These critieria pushed us to choose NewSat as our satellite internet partner of choice for our new 4G projects," Mr Sakka said.


----------



## Knobby22 (15 February 2007)

Hopefulone said:
			
		

> Lack of numbers is perplexing me.  Why are they delaying releasing good results?
> 
> Try to put yourself in AB shoes -what benefit does AB get from doing this.  Is it to do with his executive option package and is it based on a Weighted average cost over the last 3 months ?  This could explain the reason for holding down the share price.
> 
> ...




You will know when the company has turned around. AB will issue himself a huge swag of options.


----------



## bozot (15 February 2007)

*quotes, interesting 2 weeks we know!! The forecasts*

The way I see it, any accountants in this room, any profit is going to be pure..ie no tax.. Cant they just claim the prior losses... gee 92 mill? 
Saw this today..from another *2 weeks*. Just passing on some info from a email received today.

'We will be releasing our results on completion of half year audit and in any event within two weeks.

The Board is reviewing when will be the appropriate time to issue forecasts and from that time "figures" will be provided. It has been impossible to forecast to date due to the acquiring and disposing of business units however with those activities complete and regular revenues being established, forecasting will become meaningful.

Prior to providing forecasts, The Board feels the provision of ad hoc figures is inappropriate.

Thank you for continued support of our Company

Kind regards

James Kellett
Chief Operating Officer
---------------------
Has to be good, anything b4 14/3 has to be good.
and

AB has stated publically since buying Newsat Networks that all divisions are now profitable/cash flow positive. 

They have also announced that they sold Airworks for $7.5m, which had no carrying value in 2006 balance sheet and as such should be reflected as a full profit on sale.

It was also announced that Newsat Networks prior to purchase was already generating sales of $22.0m pa and net profit of some $3.0m.

So based on those both announcements interim results should disclose an interim profit of above $10.0m, ie after profit on sale of assets.

Like a lot of people I am sceptical this will be the case.

My beef is where is the ASX, why aren't they demanding that NWT give $ figures to these announcements - not that hard "we recorded sales of $ in January 2006 and have now experienced % growth to $ in Jan 2007".

This week I have invested in Ansearch of which AB is a majority shareholder - they are required provide monthly sales and cashfow reports
---------------
Very hopeful I say, but...
I wonder if this has anything to do yesterday's announcement re: expanding earth station assets and new worldwide contracts to be detailed in March


From the Newswire: Thursday, February 15, 2007 - The United States military will build a new spy base at Geraldton in Western Australia. Defence Minister Brendan Nelson has agreed to host a ground station for a new US military satellite communications system. The plans for the base come after three years of covert negotiations between Washington and Canberra. The new US base will be built at the existing Australian defence facility at Geraldton and will be used by the Americans to monitor regions like the Middle East. It would be similar to the Pine Gap joint military facility in the Northern Territory.

Dr Nelson says the details of the agreement will be finalised soon. He said the Government has full knowledge of the functions and purpose of the base. He said negotiations began in 2003 and were continuing and would be made public once the details were finalised. More ground stations could be built at other locations in Australia, Dr Nelson said. The new US communications base will be the first since the controversial Pine Gap spy base began operating in the Northern Territory over 20 years ago. The base will be a key component of a system carrying orders and intelligence to US and allied troops in the field.
-------------------------

All getting very interesting.


*2 weeks*


----------



## brerwallabi (15 February 2007)

*Re: quotes, interesting 2 weeks we know!! The forecasts*



			
				bozot said:
			
		

> The Board is reviewing when will be the appropriate time to issue forecasts and from that time "figures" will be provided. It has been impossible to forecast to date due to the acquiring and disposing of business units however with those activities complete and regular revenues being established, forecasting will become meaningful.
> 
> Prior to providing forecasts, The Board feels the provision of ad hoc figures is inappropriate.




Any company the size of MUL sorry NWT can easily put together a forecast, its not a complicated business a little office somewhere in the middle east and Melbourne.
Give me a couple hours with their sales manager and their main finance man and we could have a forecast. Could have done it 5 weeks ago.
Christ sakes this is not BHP.
Any responsible company owes it to their shareholders to disclose any profit downturn or numbers they feel they will not achieve that they previously have forecasted/budgeted. 
Gross profit less expenses = EBIT its still the same isn't it?
So they don't know their sales, cant work out their cost, have no idea of expenses.
I thought they previously announced sales growth %'s or was that some ad hoc/pie in the sky sales growth.
ALL SOUNDS A BIT IFFY TO ME


----------



## Hopefulone (15 February 2007)

*Re: all about executive options*



			
				brerwallabi said:
			
		

> ALL SOUNDS A BIT IFFY TO ME




I agree, sounds iffy but again putting myself in their shoes, the maximum I can get out of the company, without physical stealing, is to using executive option scheme.

If the company figures are unchanged from 30 June 2006 ie big loss then I would disclose as soon as possible to get share price down and the option price very low.

Alternatively if the figures are good I would not disclose anything so that options have a low price.

I have an incling that it is the latter ie good figures and options are going to be issed shortly.


----------



## brerwallabi (15 February 2007)

*Re: all about executive options*



			
				Hopefulone said:
			
		

> I agree, sounds iffy but again putting myself in their shoes, the maximum I can get out of the company, without physical stealing, is to using executive option scheme.
> 
> If the company figures are unchanged from 30 June 2006 ie big loss then I would disclose as soon as possible to get share price down and the option price very low.
> 
> ...




Sounds even more IFFY, surely directors do not do things like you suggest.
I say that in jest.
The day that volume spikes very quickly and it starts to move I might jump in for a mil or two and a quick profit but something that I would not like to hold overnight.


----------



## Hopefulone (16 February 2007)

*Re: all about executive options*



			
				brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Sounds even more IFFY, surely directors do not do things like you suggest.
> I say that in jest.
> The day that volume spikes very quickly and it starts to move I might jump in for a mil or two and a quick profit but something that I would not like to hold overnight.




Not sure whether you are serious or not.  If was a director, why not make the most of it?

If it spikes, it will only spike off release of $$$ info.  If $$$ info is real ie a profit and projections are even more, doing the day thing will leave you feeling a little short change.  Once $$$ are out it will takeoff.  There are a lot of people who have been following waiting for a sign - recent announcements have not done anything.  Any other stock and it would have moved significantly.  Would love to do the day thing but the risk for me is that I sell on a spike only to see it climb a mountain - all this waiting is for the big pay off - thats why I am the hopefulone.


----------



## brerwallabi (16 February 2007)

Hopefulone
Well if it climbs a mountain I would be very surprised, it seems to have fallen down a crevasse.

Right now its the best bull market I have known and today should be another wonderful profit day. 

Those who have been waiting for MUL/NWT to come good have been waiting for a very long time and I have listened to the crap from this company for a long time too and no results just more shares. I have traded it numerous times on spikes before so it is one I have followed.

Then again Hopefulone you might have been seduced in below 1cps so I hope you make money.


----------



## Reefer (16 February 2007)

The 81 million issue by the company seems to have been well received by investors, not!!!


----------



## brerwallabi (16 February 2007)

hmmmm 
New Dog / Old Trick


----------



## ASX.CODE (20 February 2007)

Going .... Going..... Gone...?

is it...?


----------



## Hopefulone (20 February 2007)

i thinks you have a point.  What is happening?


----------



## Hopefulone (20 February 2007)

I am really wondering why some one would sell off 50m at 0.9c when the results are only a week or so away.  There is nothing we can do at the moment but wait.  To sell now seems to be a real waste of time.  

But why havent management been more forthcoming with news, particular the 5 new products, whats happening with dubai, etc.

Does it seem a little strange?


----------



## Reefer (21 February 2007)

Is it possible that the results of one week away are already known to a select few, who are bailing out???


----------



## Sweet Synergy (21 February 2007)

Share Cafe Mid / Small Cap conference being held on the 27th of March 2007 at the Sofitel Wentworth Sydney,  NWT will be one of 16 companies presenting.
http://www.sharecafe.com.au/conference/about.asp
http://www.smallcapconference.com.au/

Well the chart is certainly not looking encouraging for the short term.  But if the recent info released regarding the company is correct, the financial ann should be good for the SP.  Bring on the ann!!!!


----------



## Hopefulone (21 February 2007)

Dudes, your guess is as good as mine.

The 50m at 0.9c seems have annoyed one of the dudes on Hotcopper.  As to whether info is know the answer has to be yes.  Auditors are the worst, tell all their mates, girlfriends you name it.  The accounting section would have known the first week in January 2007 once management reports were issued.

If they were bad bad people would get out at any price.  the 50m seems to be only big transaction.

Really dont know whats happen, just that management arent really performing for us.

As to the sharecafe presentation what the hell are they going to say.


----------



## Hopefulone (21 February 2007)

*Re: NWT - Newsat a company with a future*



			
				Sweet Synergy said:
			
		

> Share Cafe Mid / Small Cap conference being held on the 27th of March 2007 at the Sofitel Wentworth Sydney,  NWT will be one of 16 companies presenting.
> http://www.sharecafe.com.au/conference/about.asp
> http://www.smallcapconference.com.au/




Here is the blurb for the conference (added the emphisis in blue):

That’s where the Share CafÃ© Mid/Small Cap Conference comes in.  We’ve invited 16 companies that we think are interesting for the future.  We do not know if any of them will be another EMitch or Austar.  What we do know is that each one of them has an interesting business plan and we are now providing an opportunity for you to meet and listen to their management.  

As Lynch and Buffet say, management is very important.  It is hard to get a feeling for the quality of that management by simply reading their website or their annual report. So we have set out to put together 16 interesting companies that will present to you what makes them a compelling investment. 
The alternative to coming to this conference is that you would have to research them extensively. There is only limited or no analyst’s coverage of these companies.  We haven’t included resource companies as they are a specialist area.  We have also only chosen companies that we believe that the market doesn’t really know about yet.


----------



## bozot (22 February 2007)

Lets remember WAM has this. They have 194 mill of them. They state in their rules that they only invest in companies which will be around in at least 12 months time.. So bankrupcty should not be a problem. No evidence yet that they have sold. They wouldnt sell on market anyway I dont think. Someone scored 50 mill for 0.9. How about the following scenerio:
AB trust com x p/l sells / drops 50 mill @ .9, well he bought at .7 so... figure. To Spook the market yp keep price low so his option which will be granted soon will be worth more...

Devoius ... yes... ann next week, probably has trigger price on options up till 28/2.. 
Of course if Wam dumped there would have to be an ann...


----------



## Hopefulone (22 February 2007)

bozot said:
			
		

> Lets remember WAM has this. They have 194 mill of them. They state in their rules that they only invest in companies which will be around in at least 12 months time.. So bankrupcty should not be a problem. No evidence yet that they have sold. They wouldnt sell on market anyway I dont think. Someone scored 50 mill for 0.9. How about the following scenerio:
> AB trust com x p/l sells / drops 50 mill @ .9, well he bought at .7 so... figure. To Spook the market yp keep price low so his option which will be granted soon will be worth more...
> 
> Devoius ... yes... ann next week, probably has trigger price on options up till 28/2..
> Of course if Wam dumped there would have to be an ann...




Bozot, I think you may be causing yourself some loss of credibility with comments like above.  

I think you are right that who ever picked up the shares from the convertiable note sold the 50m - have to be WAM - you are right the would have made a pick profit.  
As to the AB bit, really not sure what you are alluding to.

As to your options theory, I have to agree.  Have read same elsewhere.

Just not good that NWT is not making any announcements, even them attending the Small Cap conference.

This should be interesting as I would expect NWT to present something very positive there.  To add credibility he will have to explain how a loss to 31 December 2006, if a loss, will be turned around.


----------



## bozot (22 February 2007)

Not really worried about my cred. NWT creds on the line here.. Me I make money and move on.. Really dont care..
MUL has been manipulated by insiders for years. This company is no different.. They will let it drift now, watch for the volume drift again. 
They will pick up even more b4 ann, Just a game to them.. Might have been WAM be surprised though...
Loss, why do u think they will make a loss.. NWT on its own has had 2 years of profits has it not?

Keep hopeful one..


----------



## Hopefulone (22 February 2007)

Why are you so certain there is a profit.  Just trying to make the point that even if it is a loss, AB will really need to put some spin to convince the crowd at thesmall cap conference.

If its a profit even the better, though the spin will be the same.  Just means the share price will be a lot higher on 17 March when he does his 'spin doctor' work.

If you want to get your message believed be more circumspect - not outlandish claims 

And explain how NWT has been profitable for 2 years?


----------



## bozot (23 February 2007)

Hopefulone,

I am just going on what we have been told. We were told that MUL was taking over Newsat which had a turnover of 20+mill and yearly profit of 5mill in 2004 Read that 2005 saw 25mill turn and profit 2.8mill , what is it now... That plus MUL sat division is what is left + 7.5mill from airworks and 800k from MUL bits & pieces.. 2.5 came in the do maybe already and the other 5 mill was subject to clauses..
The NWT div on its own was doing well until MUL came.. We will see if MUl has killed it or not. I doubt it.

Being circumspect as u put it.. I am positive but not stupid. I traded Mul in 2003 for the goods and then left a small pile in there to watch it die. Like a lot we have averaged and dont need a lot to exit.. 2c and I am happy.

Small caps conference is of interest.. Can u tell me how they got there? Ie did they pay like as in advertising or did they get asked? If the later that is all the better because someone else like the look.
Me thinks a lot more $$ can be made in others like ARR, PNA etc..
But their could be a real surprise, a profit will be a surprise.
Remember AB is a bit cagey and is not letting to much out.. They have agreement with MNF and it is doing well.   
I have written to small conf the following?
I have question for you re the conference?
"Who picked the companies out to attend and on what criteria.
Are the companies paying like as in advertsing or have they just been invited to present for free?
Do you have a basis for selection of the companies on your list"

I am a realist, if this turns to a dud again I am gone.. Will only trade it if I can see upside.. I presently have my doubts.. They said 2 weeks, next week is the 2nd week. That is early -- that is positive
They said forecast to follow...
Have a look at the ARR forecast.... It has the goods and the market still has its doubts..
Last time MUL provided one it sold 900 mill on 2bill issue in an afternoon.. and went from 1.8 - 3.1.... Almost sold then, should have.

Just trust me when I say insiders do buy.. They did in 2003. Someone is holding this down, Someone sold 50 mill to do it.. To scare the market.. Well guess what they did it..

All the best


----------



## ASX.CODE (23 February 2007)

I found this on Hotcopper !

Thursday, February 22, 2007
Satellite internet - Libya to buy laptops for kids 
Domican Today - The $250 million deal, reached Tuesday, would provide the nation with 1.2 million computers, a server in each school, a team of technical advisers, satellite internet service and other infrastructure. The One Laptop per Child project, which has the 
Gulf Daily News - The MoU covers the mutual co-operation in jointly developing, marketing and distributing advanced satellite services, which will focus on applications such as corporate private networks, disaster recovery, two-way satellite Internet service, video 
Inter Press Service - Since 2002, the school has formed part of a network of 17 rural schools located throughout Argentina that have been provided with computer equipment and a broadband or satellite Internet hook-up though the Ministry of Education's Educ.ar 
ChristianNewsWire - FaithFone Wireless mobile phone service is backed by Christian leaders and professionals who have nearly 50 years of experience in broadcast communications, television, radio, cable, satellite, internet, and wireless industries. One of the goals of 
AME Info - These critieria pushed us to choose NewSat as our satellite internet partner of choice for our new 4G projects,' Mr Sakka said. 'NewSat's reliability, high quality and efficient services have helped it become one of the world's fastest growing 

posted by for satellite internet at Thursday, February 22, 2007 of satellite internet 
http://www.zetpi.com/satellite-internet/2007/02/satellite-internet-libya-to-buy-laptops-for-kids.php


----------



## Joe Blow (23 February 2007)

ASX.CODE said:
			
		

> I found this on Hotcopper !
> 
> Thursday, February 22, 2007
> Satellite internet - Libya to buy laptops for kids
> ...




This information is three months old: http://www.ameinfo.com/102279.html


----------



## ASX.CODE (23 February 2007)

and the point is..?


----------



## Joe Blow (23 February 2007)

ASX.CODE said:
			
		

> and the point is..?




The point is the blog you linked to indicated (or implied) it was yesterday's news. I feel that is somewhat misleading.

When linking to news I would prefer people linked to primary sources rather than blogs.


----------



## ASX.CODE (23 February 2007)

ok!


----------



## ASX.CODE (23 February 2007)

I guess... on the bottom of the news clip, there is a link to the source of the news. 

The hyperlink.....


----------



## Joe Blow (23 February 2007)

ASX.CODE said:
			
		

> I guess... on the bottom of the news clip, there is a link to the source of the news.
> 
> The hyperlink.....




The hyperlink links to the same article on the same site. It does not link to an external source.

Also, the blog does not even contain the entire article. As I said, I would prefer if people linked to primary news sources rather than blogs.


----------



## bozot (23 February 2007)

So Joe u following NWT as well.. 
It was posted 22/02/07 Explain how you know it is 3 months old?
answres
The conference is an independent exercise on behalf of Share Cafe. The companies have been picked on the basis that they have an interesting story to tell that is not well known in the market.

The companies who are presenting are not paying any fee. Moreover as we are yet to find a major sponsor the conference is currently running at a loss.

Kind Regards,


----------



## bozot (23 February 2007)

Joe 

SO what u aree saying is that the new site is a fabrication?
I certainly have not read those word sb4, seems a mixed up jumble by a ramp[er..


----------



## Joe Blow (23 February 2007)

bozot said:
			
		

> So Joe u following NWT as well..
> It was posted 22/02/07 Explain how you know it is 3 months old?




Bozot - Yes I follow NWT. I started the original MUL thread back in 2004 and I have traded it multiple times, winning twice and losing once.

The reason I know the information is three months old is because if you follow the link I posted (http://www.ameinfo.com/102279.html), the same story is dated November 18, 2006, which actually makes it a tad over three months old.


----------



## Hopefulone (24 February 2007)

Based on the announcements to date, they are cash positive, (also EBITA is positive) so they should be accumulating cash from operating activities.  as to whether the bank account is is increasing is dependent on what they are doing. They could be spending on capital.  They have indicated that they are spending on earth stations to service long term space contracts.  So while no money in the bank is being spent on assets to generate more revenue and hopefully profit


Sold airworks for $7m, got $2m straight away and another $5m on a deferred basis

Based on above hypothesis based on their minimilistic announcements, they should be rolling in cash.

however, this is a hypothsis only as there are no announcements to confirm or deny.

Again from the minimilistic approach in their announcements, the announcement should be next week.  And we are wating.

with the lack of announcements everything is no involving conspiracy theroies dealing with executive options, AB buying through trusts etc etc etc.

As has been said before, the approach being taken by NWT is somewhat unusual, leading to views that it is making millions or alternatively losing millions.  

Dont have the answer yet, next week, hopefully, will give us something concrete.

given I am the 'hopefulone', my prediction is:

positve operating cashflow of $5m
profit of $2m (excluidng airworks sale), assuming $3m depreciation expense.
Overall cash flow is $4m, being the $5m less $3m capital expendiutre plus $2m airworks cash.

convertiable notes payment is cancelled by the issue of shares.

just need to wait and see now.

good luck to us all that are holding, as we really need something.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (28 February 2007)

Report out!


----------



## Hopefulone (28 February 2007)

*Re: NWT - Newsat not what was expected*

Very disappointing when you consider the announcements.  Has started to turnaround but not what was expected.

Would have expected that they would include a further announcement on future given the poor result.

Seems that dammed if you keep the shares as they may underperform, dammed to sell the shares at a loss only to see the price rise.

Need to put in bottom draw and not worry, not speculate just wait for the results.  Gather we need to wait till sept 07 now.

New login will now be 'nothopefulanymore'


----------



## ricm (28 February 2007)

Granted the market is riding rough shot atm, but personally im a little peeved, more than disappointed, in this lot. Read the posts on hc that mirror my feelings...only $2m increase in revenue over the half, but more importantly, the false signals regarding ebita really got my goat. Too busy to really go thru with a fine tooth comb, but at a glance, not happy...only +ive is that revenues did increase, they better be able to carry it forward.


----------



## bozot (1 March 2007)

At least we now know were we stand. A lot of write offs in there. I expect another ann soon with a forecast or even a letter to shareholders day b4 ann like they have done in the past.
Overall a bit disapointing but we are better than 9.8 mill loss. Is the airworks & MTD money in there? 5 mill to come..that cant be bad.
I still think JV will come.
Ann on 14/12 was dodgy to say the least. People have been misled into thinking + ebitda and it was not. A downright lie....
Who is gaining from all this rubbish?

People should contact Asic and lodge complaint for misleading conduct.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (15 March 2007)

*Re: NWT - Free tickets*

I just received an email that might interest ASF members
(This conference has been mentioned earlier in this thread re NWT)
I'm in Queensland so cant make it ... but good luck to those who can!

FREE TICKETS TO THE SHARE CAFE 2007 MID / SMALL CAP CONFERENCE (Value $195)

There is a great event in Sofitel Wentworth Sydney on March 27. As per its title the conference will feature presentations from 16 ASX listed companies including IWL, Pelorus, Newsat, BSA, Adcorp and many more.
Tickets are normally $195 but we have secured 50 free spots for Inside Trader subscribers. There is absolutely NO CATCH. The event is almost sold out with institutionals and they would like more retail people there. 

Have a look at http://www.sharecafe.com.au/conference/ for more information. But DO NOT ORDER from this page.

To get your free tickets you have to order from this special page
http://www.sharecafe.com.au/conference/rsvp_free.asp

P.S.  I'm not actually a subscriber to Inside Trader ... so I'm guessing you dont have to be to take up this offer.


----------



## Hopefulone (15 March 2007)

*Re: NWT - Newsat innovative*

ATUG award praises NewSat in innovative satellite farming solution

An article in computerworld:

http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;1548005184

Is worth reading.  Very positive.  Seems that this could be one of the products being launched.

I am dumfounded that NWT has not made a big deal about this.  Their website makes no mention. Go figure 

Seems to explain the jump today...maybe AB really is delivering on his promises made.  Also explains the accumulation that has been occuring over the last few weeks.

More info and more positve news will surely be benefical to NWT and share price.  Hope full once again...but for how long?


----------



## Hopefulone (20 March 2007)

Seems that all interest in NWT has disappeared from all the forums. Surprised then if it is one of those pump and dumps.  Normally you get a few that ramp every single comment.  Nothing at all.  As have been said in the past this is one for the bottom draw and maybe one day it will be worth more than it is today.


----------



## Hopefulone (25 March 2007)

*Re: NWT - small cap conference*

If any body is still interested in NWT, AB is presenting at the small cap conference on 27 March.  I expect announcements forthcoming.

Keep an eye on the press also.


----------



## champ2003 (14 April 2007)

Hopefulone said:


> Seems that all interest in NWT has disappeared from all the forums. Surprised then if it is one of those pump and dumps.  Normally you get a few that ramp every single comment.  Nothing at all.  As have been said in the past this is one for the bottom draw and maybe one day it will be worth more than it is today.




LOL Hopefulone you are the main ramper for this stock so I guess you are talking about yourself!! 

P.S Telstra have their own Satelite ADSL broadband and it has just been confirmed in an announcement on TV. NWT is no competition for TLS. My advice is give up on this dog of a company, sell your shares, go away and study the market then get back in and do it right the next time. RULE OF THUMB - NEVER sit on your mistakes- SELL and then do it right the next time. Do you reaise just how much time and money you have lost in waiting for something that most likely will never happen???? Their are so many stocks going through the roof and all you can do is talk about this dog.WHY do you do this? Go and get into Uranium stocks and make some money for goodness sake. No use sticking with this one any longer. How long do you want to have the loser mentality for? I believe that you can do it so do yourself a favor, get out there and give it a go with companies that are going places and that have rising share prices.

Good luck hopeful, I hope that you take some of these comments on board.


----------



## Hopefulone (16 April 2007)

Thanks for your words of advice, and I have been taking them.  NWT is one of several shares I have and while a significant amount, is only a small amount in my portfolio.  Havent got into uranium stocks though.

Do you have any suggestions?

Also, and it may sound like a ramp but I try not to make outrageous comments.  I  do still believe NWT has turned around and it only a matter of time before something happens.  So I will hold this 'dog' as I feel something for it.   

For all of you who are thinking about buying NWT dont buy until you dyor and until numbers come to fruition.


----------



## champ2003 (17 April 2007)

Hopefulone said:


> Thanks for your words of advice, and I have been taking them.  NWT is one of several shares I have and while a significant amount, is only a small amount in my portfolio.  Havent got into uranium stocks though.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> ...




Hi Hopeful,

Check out the MTN and BMN threads as you won't find too many uranium companies that are better than these. I'm glad that you have other stocks and not just NWT as that would have been a disaster hey. I lost about 50k on MUL when it was promising great things 2 yrs ago but have since regained my losses elsewhere thank god. Was scary times though.

All the best

Champ


----------



## Nathan_b (20 June 2007)

Hey guys,

sorry to unlock this baby from deep down under... but just looking at fundamentals, .005 open today, this would have to be one of the cheapest shares out. looking at where its been over the last few years and following it (never held any) any comments on current SP?

looks like this one has completely died in the ars#....

everytime i think its time to get in its cheap enough, its slides a little further.


----------



## dhukka (20 June 2007)

Nathan_b,

I was interested in the basis of your claim that this stock is cheap. Last financial year they made a loss of -$10m the year before they lost -$12m. For the half to December 2006 they lost a further  -$4.3m. They claim to be EBITDA positive now, has the company given forecasts for 2H07 and FY08? Have you made your own? If so I would be interested to see them. Shareholders Equity of $14m with 3.16 billion shares on issue gives $0.004 of equity per share. Not exactly a screaming buy for a company that doesn't make any money....at least not yet.


----------



## Nathan_b (20 June 2007)

Hey Dhukka,

thanks for your detailed reply, i appreciate the stats, i will look further before buying. 
i guess i was looking at share price being .005 as being the factor.
Cheers,
nathan


----------



## TOP_GUN (23 August 2007)

I can't remember the last day like today, over 1.5m traded. Getting info from anyone at newsat is like extracting teeth.

Another month just like today and I'll be back in the black with this long term fling.

I want to sell and just forget about ol mul but now they are talking the talk everywhere you look there is something new being rolled out.

Just wonder how much is real and how much is hype because if it's real I can buy back the farm.

Good luck to anyone holding, holding, holding..

TG


----------



## Philip Harvey (27 August 2007)

I started following (without investing in) MUL in 2004 when they were just starting to talk positive and followed them up to 12 cents and now down to 1/2 cent.  Throughout this rollercoaster ride, the board have continually mentioned their "long term" strategy (without actually being able to clarify what it is).  In that time they have bought and sold the same entities, so obviously their long term strategy keeps changing.

They have now been saying they are cash flow positive for a while, and am therefore surprised to see another loss.  Whilst the losses are getting smaller, a loss is still a loss and shouldn't be happening if you are cash flow positive.

If a company has $5.1 million in Current assets and $7.8 million in Current liabilities, isn't this a sign of insolvency??  I know they had a similar situation last year, but surely this can't be a positive sign.

Best of luck to those holding, holding, holding........


----------



## TOP_GUN (31 August 2007)

My feeling is the time for talk is over. I must admit that I was sucked in by Adrian's sales pitch. I still think Newsat could be a great company if only the directors had to answer for their mistakes. 

The thing you have to admit is impressive is just how long they have been able to hold on for. What I don't find impressive is "We have too many share holders" then issuing more shares! Every time NWT starts to go forward their mates like WAM knock it down again. If only they could pay a few bills with real "profit" rather than script which it seems they photo copy in the office whenever they need coffee or milk.

I was very tempted to sell, but I had a dream it went to 3.5c !! Mind you in the dream I couldn't find my note book to log on and sell.

PS Out of all the hype anns how many have come true and made money?
Someone list some please!

Best Wishes
TG


----------



## TOP_GUN (31 August 2007)

PS week ending 31/8 had almost 10 times the volume of the weekly average over the last 12 months traded.

834,542,555 shares average is 89,049,391

Tells me someone knows something good or bad!

TG


----------



## ASX.CODE (4 September 2007)

Just a $30Million  Deal with Dodo.

But What is not been said yet is that Dodo signed the deal so that they can  close the Government Deal worth a good part of $400 Million. I am glad that it is only moving up slowly otherwise day-traders will never ever let this one get up.


----------



## jama_kj (4 September 2007)

traded huge volumes today on the back of a great announcement. will definitely add this to my watchlist and keep on eye on it


----------



## wipz (12 October 2007)

Announcement just out:



> NewSat Limited (ASX:NWT) is in the final stages of negotiations with the Western Australian  Government  on  a  contract  to  deliver  broadband  services  to  the Kimberley region via NewSat's satellite network.  Both the Australian Government and the Western Australian Government will be providing funding to support the initiative, subject to the finalisation of those negotiations.




Will be watching this one, may not be enough to chew through heavy resistance at .008/.009.


----------



## Anthony Hosemans (27 November 2007)

To all those people holding NWT. Went to the AGM on 16th November and found it very interesting. They will be aplying for $200 million from the new Federal Gov. to go towards the cost of $400 million for a new satellite. This will cover 100% of Australia's landmass. A lot different to the 8-9% landmass that Optus and its consortium hope to provide with their $1 billion that the Liberals were forking out. Considering Labour has accentuated Broadband for all Australians, their is a good possibility of them exceeding in their application. Just something to think about! One cent at the moment, but they have the potential to rise dramaticaly, overnight. 
Regards KOOKA


----------



## Knobby22 (27 November 2007)

I would be surprised to see the Federal Government hand out that sort of cash to a 2 bit company without tender. Looks like last throw of the dice to me.


----------



## danc (9 December 2007)

Well no one has dumped them yet, so maby you are wrong.... som quite solid buying in the later part of the day wed/thurs /fri... i have had a good look at the background of thr ones running it and some of those deep in the back ground and from what i can see they are no slouches.one of the ones deep in the back ground has backed over the years 3 stocks that have gone from nil to dollars . preety good looking charts day week and mth...
 Not that i would know of course and from your post its obvious you would know.....


----------



## jiggy (11 December 2007)

danc said:


> Well no one has dumped them yet, so maby you are wrong.... som quite solid buying in the later part of the day wed/thurs /fri... i have had a good look at the background of thr ones running it and some of those deep in the back ground and from what i can see they are no slouches.one of the ones deep in the back ground has backed over the years 3 stocks that have gone from nil to dollars . preety good looking charts day week and mth...
> Not that i would know of course and from your post its obvious you would know.....




Danc ask why he is called knobby    I think you are spot on with some interesting comments.....keep up the good work and thanks for your thoughts


----------



## Knobby22 (11 December 2007)

Well I hope you're right and if you are then you will be very wealthy. I promise to help drive up the price if the deal goes ahead.

I suggest however you look at the balance sheet and ask how they think they can put in $100 mil.


----------



## rusq (30 May 2008)

I've been watching Newsat for ages. I get the feeling it's one of those sucker shares that everyone hopes to make insane profits from.  Myself included.

My question is, every few months, this company seems to issue more and more new shares.  I know it's a way for a company to gain extra capital, but do you think Newsat is doing it too much?  Is this normal or reckless behavior?  And are they flooding their own market, therefor assisting in keeping share price down?


----------



## Synergy (30 May 2008)

7 billion shares is a tad on the high side...

I owned this a while ago at 1c, and sold out pretty quickly after i bought it. kept a casual eye on it since but not game to buy. 

Somewhere i wouldn't mind being is the 1st buy order at .2c...


----------



## Knobby22 (19 February 2009)

This thread goes back to the first days and a lot of lessons for newbies could be gained by reading it.

I have had little respect for this company in the past and had thought they would be broke by now however I think the company may announce a small profit soon. 

Congratulations would then be in order for the CEO for managing to turn the company around without getting into debt. 

Wouldn't buy though, better companies with dividends are around.


----------



## Anthony Hosemans (7 August 2009)

Revisiting this thread after many months to note that Nobby didn't buy in February when the price was one tenth of a cent. Sales recently at 7 tenths of one cent indicate that up to 700% profit could have been made this year on this stock. Managed to top up holding at 2 tenths of a cent in March, and after recent announcements for profits expected in this financial year, I am looking forward to reap my rewards after years of patience. Good luck and congratulations on all who who were stubborn enough to hold this stock after the price reaching virtualy nothing. It appears that the potential for this stock is enormous and recent contracts confirm they are heading in the right direction. Regards Kooka


----------



## Knobby22 (8 August 2009)

Anthony Hosemans said:


> Revisiting this thread after many months to note that Nobby didn't buy in February when the price was one tenth of a cent. Sales recently at 7 tenths of one cent indicate that up to 700% profit could have been made this year on this stock. Managed to top up holding at 2 tenths of a cent in March, and after recent announcements for profits expected in this financial year, I am looking forward to reap my rewards after years of patience. Good luck and congratulations on all who who were stubborn enough to hold this stock after the price reaching virtualy nothing. It appears that the potential for this stock is enormous and recent contracts confirm they are heading in the right direction. Regards Kooka




Yes, i didn't buy then. Still havent.

Have noticed they are slowing down the issuing of cheap shares to stay afloat which is a good sign. Are they going to make some big money soon? I'm going to wait for the next set of results.


----------



## Happy (11 August 2009)

Anthony Hosemans said:


> Revisiting this thread after many months to note that Nobby didn't buy in February when the price was one tenth of a cent. Sales recently at 7 tenths of one cent indicate that up to *700% profit could have been made this year on this stock*. Managed to top up holding at 2 tenths of a cent in March, and after recent announcements for profits expected in this financial year, I am looking forward to reap my rewards after years of patience. Good luck and congratulations on all who who were stubborn enough to hold this stock after the price reaching virtualy nothing. It appears that the potential for this stock is enormous and recent contracts confirm they are heading in the right direction. Regards Kooka





Only few million shares changed hands at $0.001 so no big "loss" there.

Sooner or later they will have to buy back or consolidate.

What is it going to be?


----------



## Knobby22 (27 August 2009)

Prelim Final Report

Still making a loss, still negative cash flow, but everything is looking better.
They will probably make a small profit next year but will need another cash injection for cashflow reasons. The final dilution??


----------



## Happy (28 August 2009)

Price started to hesitate when on 18 Aug 2009, statement was issued that few more chiefs get hired and new Co to manage - shareholder value.

NWT just cannot wait to get into black; after all they only know how to be in red.




> 18 August 2009
> NEWSAT ANNOUNCES STRATEGIC INITIATIVES REVIEW
> INCLUDING BOARD AND MANAGEMENT CHANGES,
> 
> ...




Further down the same quote:



> Lazard appointed
> NewSat has been evaluating ways to *grow shareholder value *and is pleased to
> announce the appointment of Lazard as its strategic advisor.


----------



## Happy (4 September 2009)

Looks like there surfaced another possibility: Hostile takeover.

Company managers tell to say NO.
Maybe there will be better offer later, but takeover would be fair penalty for management for such a miserable run for so long.


----------



## Knobby22 (4 September 2009)

Happy said:


> Looks like there surfaced another possibility: Hostile takeover.
> 
> Company managers tell to say NO.
> Maybe there will be better offer later, but takeover would be fair penalty for management for such a miserable run for so long.




Hi Happy

Now we know what caused the price rise! 

 The shareholders are so battered and bruised I can't see them giving much resistance. EWC isn't much of a company but they have a bit of cash and are looking for a future. If that involves screwing the poor NWT holders...then so be it.


----------



## dhukka (4 September 2009)

Interesting developments, been watching this for a while, never owned it, could never get past the fact that the company has *6.8 billion* shares outstanding.  I typed EWC payments into google and the first 5 hits I got were allegations of fraudulent charges on customer accounts by EWC from a variety of different sources. 

EWC can undoubtedly see the NWT are getting close to being profitable. NWT say they will be EBITDA positive in FY10, that's nice but it is NPAT that counts and that is still yet to happen although it is moving in the right direction.


----------



## canadianaussie (20 September 2009)

*N WT*

Anyone have an idea what is going on with Newsat?
Hostile takeover bid just wondering what to do keep or sell


----------



## Anthony Hosemans (22 September 2009)

Having followed this stock for many years, originaly called Multiemedia, my mind tells me the director of the takeover company "Starr",was originaly on the board of Multiemedia in the earlier part of this decade. My conjecture was that there was infighting on the board between "Starr" and "Ballantyne" and Starr resigned to do his own thing. I would be interested to see what the takeover company has to offer. He appears to be wanting to make Newsat part of his empire with two or three other things that he is now operating and giving Newsat shareholders the opportunity to finally own a company that actualy makes a profit and pays dividends.! Newsat will probably make their inauguaral profit this year, but with 6.8 billion shares on issue, minimal return would be expected. Regards Kooka


----------



## Happy (6 October 2009)

Timing looks like vultures strike.

But if Company comes close to maiden profit its future value at least has to be recalculated.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 November 2009)

You have got to laugh!:

EWC is trying to take over NWT (Newsat) with a dodgy bid.

It's own bidder statement states " EWC recommends that NewSat shareholders REJECT its offer for NEWSAT shares." 

It's one way to get the lawyers off your back!


----------



## Happy (10 November 2009)

Knobby22 said:


> ...
> It's own *bidder statement *states " EWC recommends that NewSat shareholders REJECT its offer for NEWSAT shares."
> 
> It's one way to get the lawyers off your back!





Did you go through all they written there?
Couldn't bring myself to read shy of 60 pages statement.
It could be part of their tactic.


----------



## Knobby22 (11 November 2009)

Happy said:


> Did you go through all they written there?
> Couldn't bring myself to read shy of 60 pages statement.
> It could be part of their tactic.




No, I'm the same. I am really only following this company as the story is so fascinating. Much easier fish to fry. 

Heard from someone else that EWC used to be EEC and that had a similarly chequered history of behaviour. I think anyone who agrees to the takeover is a fool.


----------



## hobotivo (6 January 2010)

*NWT: Newsat. Huge trading in closing auction?*

Anybody have any clues as to why? 

Opening auction was 10 trades for 2.5m volume, then there were 4 trades during the day for about 1M volume which is all pretty typical but then the closing auction went crazy with 95 trades for 127M volume, making it the second highest stock by volume for the day.

I'm pretty new to this, but it seems rather odd behaviour... They generally trade very light volumes.  Anybody able to explain this? 

Good day for FMG  

I hold both of these shares, for the record.


----------



## ghotib (6 March 2010)

In this morning's briefing Alan Kohler reports that he interviewed Ballantine for tomorrow's Inside Business. After following the MUL/NWT rollercoaster on this board for years, I'm looking forward to hearing and seeing one of the players. Hard to believe there are real people behind so much smoke, mirrors, and fireworks 

Ghoti


----------



## rogerpet (8 March 2010)

didnt see _inside business _and cant see it on ABC website. Did anyone watch it?

Depth looks set for a run. I am holding (and hoping)


----------



## Knobby22 (21 March 2010)

I watched it just now, Ballintyne came across very well, a consumate salesman in my book. Good publicity for the business and they may get more clients out of it. 

The big story was the satellite launch. I'm going to have to put this company back on my watchlist, this time with interest in maybe buying in at some stage rather than just wondering if they will ever get off the hand to mouth existance they have been in till relatively recently.

There could be a bit of a run.


----------



## zagash (28 March 2011)

any thoughts on NWT atm?
could push 1c again some time soon?


----------



## Lootius (23 May 2011)

Share Price (SP) has doubled over the last 8-9 months.
Acquired lucrative service contracts during first half of 2011 so far.
Expansion funded by equity share issues.
7.848 billion shares outstanding has kept SP low through dilution.

Lack of knowledge by potential investors of the profitability of the satelite communications sector 
vs other sectors may be keeping many away.

The ability to secure NBN contracts and media coverage closer to the launch date
of Jabiru-1 in 2012 may contribute nicely to the balance sheet.

Just one opinion.

Source: Newsat company website.


----------



## skc (23 May 2011)

Lootius said:


> Share Price (SP) has doubled over the last 8-9 months.
> Acquired lucrative service contracts during first half of 2011 so far.
> Expansion funded by equity share issues.
> 7.848 billion shares outstanding has kept SP low through dilution.
> ...




I believe the company has flagged more capital raising down the track. Agree that a share consolidation could give the company a bit of a boost...


----------



## Lootius (12 June 2011)

As per the prospectus, the launch date of Jabiru-1 is actually in 2013.


----------



## Knobby22 (12 June 2011)

I agree Lootius, this company, who I am on record thought would go broke, has come out the other side and I reckon will probably one day be quite successful.

I am not game to enter however due to:
1: Likelihood of capital raising. Though I may enter if I hear one is coming soon as it will get me a chance to get in cheaply.
2: Effect of NBN. Will it be good or bad???

Congrats to all holders though.


----------



## Ian (19 October 2011)

Anyone know whats happened to Newsat. Its ticker NWT is declined. 
Ian


----------



## McLovin (19 October 2011)

Ian said:


> Anyone know whats happened to Newsat. Its ticker NWT is declined.
> Ian




It's trading reconstructed under the code NWTDA.


----------



## Chasero (19 October 2011)

What happened to the stock?

All searches give me +4500%? Which can't be right... 

What is NWTDA? Only NWT works on the ASX website.


----------



## McLovin (19 October 2011)

Chasero said:


> What happened to the stock?
> 
> All searches give me +4500%? Which can't be right...
> 
> What is NWTDA? Only NWT works on the ASX website.




It was a 50:1 share consolidation.

It's the first item of business in the AGM Notice.


----------



## Chasero (19 October 2011)

Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Junior (9 December 2011)

Who is currently following this stock?  Would be keen to see some TA from someone more proficient than myself.

A couple of important announcements this week, contracts signed for construction and launch of the first satellite, due for launch in 2014.  Their market cap is now over $100mill and the next major step is to secure funding in order to see construction and launch.  One of their major goals for 2012 is to increase market cap for inclusion in the ASX200.

I would expect a large cap raising within a few months...


----------



## skc (9 December 2011)

Junior said:


> Who is currently following this stock?  Would be keen to see some TA from someone more proficient than myself.
> 
> A couple of important announcements this week, contracts signed for construction and launch of the first satellite, due for launch in 2014.  Their market cap is now over $100mill and the next major step is to secure funding in order to see construction and launch.  One of their major goals for 2012 is to increase market cap for inclusion in the ASX200.
> 
> I would expect a large cap raising within a few months...




The chart doesn't look too bad imo. A tight high flag is formed waiting for a breakout.

Fundamentally I only follow this casually, but it looks like the satellites are aligned ... As you said a capital raising is definitely on the card. However it may actually prove positive to the company as they move closer to having some real revenue generating operations.


----------



## skc (9 December 2011)

Forgot to attached the chart. Volume is wrong because of the 1:50 consolidation in Oct.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 April 2012)

Pre-launch contracts keep on rolling in.

Time to take a posi here I think.


...... oh don't you love that. "Insufficient funds in your account".  Try again Monday.


----------



## Junior (29 April 2012)

It will get very interesting for this company in the coming weeks... expecting an announcement regarding financing for the launch of Jabiru-1.  If they successfully receive low cost finance from the banks, I would expect a real breakout in the SP.  Currently trading at 70 cents which is a 4 month high.

If they receive funding and proceed with the launch of this first satellite, it may lead to another 10 satellites in the works...it's a big story.  Potential involvement in the NBN is another issue for the company.

Adrian Ballantine (CEO) recently interviewed on Sky Business:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkNNGyAepnk&feature=related


----------



## Junior (1 May 2012)

Article in the Fin. Review this morning: 

*Loan deals, Jabiru-1 launch critical for NewSat*

SP up again this morning, with the potential to hit a 5 year high today.  Chart looking good!

- Sorry still haven't learnt how to post one.


----------



## Junior (7 June 2012)

SP suddenly jumped 8% in late trade with good volume coming through in the last hour and at close.  Still waiting on an announcement regarding the success or failure of an application for finance via the US Export-Import bank to fund construction and launch of Jabiru-1.  The deadline is late June, so it could be any day now.

The ex-im bank usually release an agenda every Tuesday, listing what will be discussed at their weekly meetings.  This week an agenda has not appeared on the website.  I believe a meeting is scheduled....could this be the week?  Some traders think so.


----------



## Knobby22 (7 June 2012)

Hmmm, acting like an oil company digging a wildcat well.
You might want to sell on the fact.


----------



## Junior (8 June 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> Hmmm, acting like an oil company digging a wildcat well.
> You might want to sell on the fact.




Do you mean if/when finance is approved, sell?  Or sell now?

If J-1 is successful they would be looking to send another 10 satellites up.  If they make progress on selling pre-launch contracts for the next raft of satellites there's no telling what could happen to this stock.

It also really depends how these things are funded.  If they cap raise with o/s investors/institutions and cause huge dilution, then the SP will really be restricted.


----------



## Knobby22 (8 June 2012)

Sell on the announcement, or shortly thereafter. You shoiuld get a chance to buy in cheaper.
Just my opinion.

The CEO has done a good job and kept out of debt but to do this he has paid many people in shares.
I think his behaviour is worth watching. Capital will still be required so dilution is very likely.


----------



## Junior (8 June 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> Sell on the announcement, or shortly thereafter. You shoiuld get a chance to buy in cheaper.
> Just my opinion.
> 
> The CEO has done a good job and kept out of debt but to do this he has paid many people in shares.
> I think his behaviour is worth watching. Capital will still be required so dilution is very likely.




I must admit, the main aspect of this stock that worries me, is AB's character/personality.  Not sure where existing shareholders rank in his priorities.  And how closely aligned what he says and what he intends to do, are.


----------



## Knobby22 (8 June 2012)

Junior said:


> I must admit, the main aspect of this stock that worries me, is AB's character/personality.  Not sure where existing shareholders rank in his priorities.  And how closely aligned what he says and what he intends to do, are.




He did get the company through a very bad period in a smart way unlike say MetalStorm. I think he is a smart guy but as you say how much he looks after shareholders is yet to be discovered. 

I am looking to buy in when I feel a bit more confident that he has the company on a safe footing. His interest in obtaining more shares in the company will also affect my attitude. I like companies like this with a lot of blue sky.


----------



## Junior (14 June 2012)

Well... things are heating up here.  Ex-im bank agenda for this week's meeting includes discussion of finance for Newsat, so we could have a major announcement tomorrow morning.  See agenda here: ex-im agenda

Additionally another customer signed this morning for $30mill.  Except this time payment is IN ADVANCE and expected within 30 days.  This is surprising, a couple of these contracts will reduce the need for a capital raising.  $30 mill in cash is significant!


----------



## Junior (15 June 2012)

Keep this stock on your watchlist, could explode next week!




> Dear Sir,
> NEWSAT LIMITED TRADING HALT REQUEST
> 
> Pursuant to Listing Rule 17.1, NewSat Limited seeks a trading halt with immediate effect pending a material announcement in relation to funding for the Jabiru-1 satellite project (Announcement).
> ...


----------



## skc (18 June 2012)

This is a great case of sell the news. Opened at 83c now no one wants them at 75c.

Funding is basically there but looks like cashflow isn't going to come in until 2014? Market is pretty impatient most of the time...


----------



## Junior (18 June 2012)

I'm astonished NWT is lower today.  The bad news is that ex-im funding is dependant on a $200mill cap raising, which is much larger than was expected.

The good news is that we have preliminary approval for loan of $280 million at 2%!!  Also the satellite is now going to be bigger and projected to generate $3 billion of revenue over 15 years.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 June 2012)

Just some manipulation Junior.  Will probably finish the day green at the current rate!  Insto picked up some bargains at 67.5.


----------



## skc (18 June 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Just some manipulation Junior.  Will probably finish the day green at the current rate!  Insto picked up some bargains at 67.5.




Can you explain how an insto profit from this "manipulation"?

And once you explained the mechanism of how they can make a profit, can you explain how they "know" it will happen?

It really looks like some funds who don't like the equity component of the financing structure are offloading to those who didn't mind it... and those selling acted faster before the buyers showed up.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 June 2012)

It's well known that traders get a bit antsy whenever there's a trading halt.  So often in the past, stocks get sold off at resumption of trading, even if the ann is moderately positive in tone.

I believe Insto takes advantage of this known pattern and pushes a decent volume of stock into the bid side as it re-opens, then it snowballs on its own.  If you sell 500,000 shares at an average of 80, then pick them up for an average of 70, there's your profit, all in a day.


----------



## skc (18 June 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> It's well known that traders get a bit antsy whenever there's a trading halt.  So often in the past, stocks get sold off at resumption of trading, even if the ann is moderately positive in tone.
> 
> I believe Insto takes advantage of this known pattern and pushes a decent volume of stock into the bid side as it re-opens, then it snowballs on its own.  If you sell 500,000 shares at an average of 80, then pick them up for an average of 70, there's your profit, all in a day.




I refuse to believe this kind of manipulation can be consistently profitable.

500,000 is enough may be to scare a few retail holders, but you only need another insto who wants to buy to be there to soak up the mini-dump and you've just sold a chuck of shares on the cheap.

Unless all instos collude in this kind of operations - in which case they each made about $2 today which is an obvious waste of time.

I remember some time ago (>1 year) you pointed to some "manipulation" with a story of a fund manager telling a trainee to sell shares into their own bids... Do you remember what code it was? How did the price action pan out over time?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 June 2012)

skc said:


> I refuse to believe this kind of manipulation can be consistently profitable.
> 
> 500,000 is enough may be to scare a few retail holders, but you only need another insto who wants to buy to be there to soak up the mini-dump and you've just sold a chuck of shares on the cheap.
> 
> ...




lol, yes I do remember that.  Let me see if I can find it.  The search feature on ASF isn't great.


----------



## McLovin (18 June 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> lol, yes I do remember that.  Let me see if I can find it.  The search feature on ASF isn't great.




You can make Google search this website...

In the search box type "site:aussiestockforums.com" and then whatever your search criteria is.


----------



## sinner (18 June 2012)

insto 'manipulation' is a whole different kettle of fish and if you think they are gaming the price to earn a scalp then you are wrong.

They have a mandate to hold the stock, so they want to buy. The manipulation might consist of pushing the price below daily VWAP in light trading, to execute as much volume as possible below/around the VWAP. If at the end of the day their avg price is below the VWAP then the 'manipulation' was successful. 

Reverse for sells, if they have to unload some stock for redemptions then they might push offers high above the VWAP in light trading, to try and execute as much volume as possible above/around the VWAP. If at the end of the day their avg sell price is above the VWAP then the 'manipulation' was successful.



> I believe Insto takes advantage of this known pattern and pushes a decent volume of stock into the bid side as it re-opens, then it snowballs on its own. If you sell 500,000 shares at an average of 80, then pick them up for an average of 70, there's your profit, all in a day.




You might get a hedge fund or similar doing that, but no way an institution with a mandate to long stock is playing games like that.


----------



## McLovin (18 June 2012)

Instos buy and sell when they need to buy or sell. When you have a significant chunk of shares your biggest concern is trying to shoe horn a position into/out of the stock without affecting the price. If you have a few billion under management would you really care about the _possibility_ of making $50k on some $100m company. The majority of instos wouldn't even know what NewSat is.

Hedge funds might be, but I'd be pretty surprised if they were playing in a $150m company.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 June 2012)

McLovin said:


> Instos buy and sell when they need to buy or sell. When you have a significant chunk of shares your biggest concern is trying to shoe horn a position into/out of the stock without affecting the price. If you have a few billion under management would you really care about the _possibility_ of making $50k on some $100m company. The majority of instos wouldn't even know what NewSat is.
> 
> Hedge funds might be, but I'd be pretty surprised if they were playing in a $150m company.




What about the microcap funds?  There's a few of them around.


----------



## McLovin (18 June 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> What about the microcap funds?  There's a few of them around.




What about them? You think they're going to risk losing their position in the stock scalping a microcap over a few thousand dollars? That is the domain of the retail investor with a few thousand dollars worth of shares.

There's easier ways to make a buck.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 June 2012)

McLovin said:


> What about them? You think they're going to risk losing their position in the stock scalping a microcap over a few thousand dollars? That is the domain of the retail investor with a few thousand dollars worth of shares.
> 
> There's easier ways to make a buck.




If a microcap fund knew it was the only big player in a stock, they can set the price wherever they like, right?  Can't they check the broker codes on the trades over a period of time and know that they won't get picked off by some other big player?


----------



## skc (18 June 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> If a microcap fund knew it was the only big player in a stock, they can set the price wherever they like, right?  Can't they check the broker codes on the trades over a period of time and know that they won't get picked off by some other big player?




Go check out the substantial holder announcements of microcap fund movements and see if your theories can be proven on the transaction records.

Like Allan Gray buying into MCE, PMP etc.


----------



## Knobby22 (18 June 2012)

Well for better or worse I bought a sias holding today at 73c anticipating the fall, but it fell further than I thought! Probably fall further.

I want to have a few as we know they will have a capital raising at some stage later this year. It is difficult to hold too many shares till this occurs though. I think that is why the selling is occurring. It is time to take profits if you have a large capital gain. We are in a bear market after all.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (20 June 2012)

Yikes.

Looks like my idea was way off, but let's check back in a year.  Whatever the cause, the chart doesn't lie.


----------



## Junior (20 June 2012)

I sold out this week.

Really disappointed with the announcements this week.  One week ago the cost of Jab-1 was like $450mill with possibility of having to raise up to $100mill.  Now it's $600mill cost and $200m via a bookbuild which could cause very significant dilution, particularly if they have to raise at a 20% discount whilst the share price has fallen.

Will look to re-invest if and when they find the cash, and I know how many new shares will be on issue.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (20 June 2012)

Post by Thinkthinkzeroon HC:

Announcing a defined-value bookbuild at a discounted-to-market price is naturally _only going to drive the price down_, requiring an escalating dilution the longer that state remains open.

So NWT haemorrhages value because the only real floor is actually off-market, at 80% of whatever the (haemorrhaging)market is willing to support.
Pre-existing holders get to hold the bag in favour of institutional interest, who make a killing in both the shorts and final owning.

--------------------------------------------
NWT are heading overseas next week to drum up a cool $200 million.  If someone comes on board with that sort of money, the confidence around this stock will soar.  Then again if they come up short...?  High stakes poker.


----------



## Trembling Hand (20 June 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Pre-existing holders get to hold the bag in favour of institutional interest, who make a killing in both the shorts and final owning.




No short positions according to ASX. And there has only ever been a tiny amount short this year.


----------



## skc (20 June 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Post by Thinkthinkzeroon HC:
> 
> Announcing a defined-value bookbuild at a discounted-to-market price is naturally _only going to drive the price down_, requiring an escalating dilution the longer that state remains open.
> 
> ...




While most captial raisings are done at below market value to entice investors to pay for the new shares, it doesn't have to be that way.

Unlike your $2 mining explorer who wants a few $m to drill a few holes, there is a pretty well defined business case here. The leading banker/broker needs to work up the future cashflows and prospects and price it such that it offers a reasonable return to the investors as well as a reasonable deal for the company. Pricing the offer at an adhoc 20% discount to market is unlikely to win the arranger much repeat business, although it'd prove a popular offer.

Now - would anyone like to work up a business case for NWT?


----------



## Junior (20 June 2012)

The business case is great.  Jabiru-1 expected to generate $3.5 billion revenue over 15 years at a 60-80% margin, $600mill of customer contracts already signed.  Financed primarily by very low cost debt.  Then more satellites at a similarly attractive margin.

IMO the issue is that the current market cap is $150mill and they need to raise $200mill in equity.  A huge raising for a company of this size.  So if the SP falls now to say 40 cents, and they are raising at 32 cents = 625,000,000 new shares.  Conversely if investors are knocking the door down to be involved, and they raise the equity at say 80 cents it's only 250,000,000 news shares.  A big difference in dilution for existing holders.

If they can't find the money in time the project could fall in a heap, and their existing teleport business is only worth around 19 cents/share.

Too much uncertainty at this point.

Please correct my figures if they don't make sense or are incorrect.


----------



## skc (20 June 2012)

Junior said:


> The business case is great.  Jabiru-1 expected to generate $3.5 billion revenue over 15 years at a 60-80% margin, $600mill of customer contracts already signed.  Financed primarily by very low cost debt.  Then more satellites at a similarly attractive margin.




$3.5B revenue over 15 years = $230m per year. At 70% margin = $160m. Take another $10m away for a bit of corporate leakage and pay 30% tax after allowing for $40m depreciation per year, that's ~$125m cashflow over 15 years. Discount that at say 12% you get a NPV of $850m. But the satellite itself costs $600m. So net NPV is only $250m in 2014. Take it back to today it's $200m. 

232m shares on issue so ~86c per share + a bit of the existing resale business + premium for Jabiru-2,3,4 etc.

Let's just sa they raise $200m @ 60c that's 333.33m additional shares, bringing the total to 565m shares on issue. The project NPV is $400m, or 70c a share + various knobs and bobs.

Not greatly oversold based on my 10 minute assessment. You only need the discount rate to be 15% for today's price to look relatively reasonable.


----------



## Junior (20 June 2012)

skc said:


> $3.5B revenue over 15 years = $230m per year. At 70% margin = $160m. Take another $10m away for a bit of corporate leakage and pay 30% tax after allowing for $40m depreciation per year, that's ~$125m cashflow over 15 years. Discount that at say 12% you get a NPV of $850m. But the satellite itself costs $600m. So net NPV is only $250m in 2014. Take it back to today it's $200m.
> 
> 232m shares on issue so ~86c per share + a bit of the existing resale business + premium for Jabiru-2,3,4 etc.
> 
> ...




Good work.  Premium for additional sats could be significant, or premium as a potential t/o target.

But excluding those items you're right, it's not massively oversold...but largely depends at what price they raise the 200m.


----------



## skc (6 July 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> lol, yes I do remember that.  Let me see if I can find it.  The search feature on ASF isn't great.




Sorry to dig up old dirt but I've found it... it was VLA

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6807&p=636504&viewfull=1#post636504

And a chart for good measure


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 September 2012)

Could go nutso tomorrow?

Recent ann seemed pretty decent.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 September 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Could go nutso tomorrow?
> 
> Recent ann seemed pretty decent.




Not too fussed by the price drop.  Looks like the cap raising will be somewhere between 50-52c.  Very interested to see how much they raise and from where.


----------



## Jewels (1 August 2013)

Does anyone know if Adrian Ballantyne and Newsat are still a going concern?
It's just that since the announcement months ago that saw the decimation of the share price post the capital raising, it would appear that the company is doing nothing...... No further sales of broadband slots, no nothing.  A bit strange considering they were meant to be launching a satellite next year!
Would love to hear something, frankly anything, from the company, just to make sure that Adrian hasn't made all the staff drink coolaid (ala Jonestown), to facilitate meeting the aliens.
Could someone go round and knock on the door???
Please.....
Just in case....
Jewels


----------



## piggybank (28 December 2013)




----------



## pixel (9 May 2014)

The expected launch of Jabiru (on a French Ariana rocket) seems to have attracted some anticipatory buying.
The chart pattern suggests a bottom could be in place with lift-off proper to be sparked when resistance at 39c is overcome. 




Some of my money is already on a successful launch.


----------



## skc (15 June 2014)

skc said:


> $3.5B revenue over 15 years = $230m per year. At 70% margin = $160m. Take another $10m away for a bit of corporate leakage and pay 30% tax after allowing for $40m depreciation per year, that's ~$125m cashflow over 15 years. Discount that at say 12% you get a NPV of $850m. But the satellite itself costs $600m. So net NPV is only $250m in 2014. Take it back to today it's $200m.
> 
> 232m shares on issue so ~86c per share + a bit of the existing resale business + premium for Jabiru-2,3,4 etc.
> 
> ...




Just read an article on NWT today and thought I'd re-work my earlier calculations and see how things looked 2 years on.

http://www.sharecafe.com.au/cafetake.asp?a=AV&ai=29897



> Just how ambitious are NewSat’s plans can be judged from the fact that when the company set out to fund Jabiru-1, the $600 million funding task was ten times the company’s then market capitalisation. But NewSat has raised $500 million in debt (mainly from US and European export credit agencies) and vendor finance, and $105 million in equity, to mount the project, which involved commissioning a $268 million satellite from Lockheed Martin and a $116 million rocket to get it into space, from Arianespace in France.
> 
> However, NewSat has already secured US$644 million worth of binding pre-launch bandwidth contracts for Jabiru-1, equivalent to about one-fifth of capacity. The company expects that proportion of pre-sold capacity to be about 60% at launch date, which it says would generate revenue of up to $3 billion over 15 years, or $200 million a year, and earnings before interest, tax, depreciation and amortisation (EBITDA) of about $150 million a year.
> 
> ...




So let's work with $200m EBITDA every year for 15 years. What's the NPV for such a project? Looks like cash flow won't start until 2015/2016. Debt is $500m so interest say @ 3.5% ($390m of the debt from US Ex-Im Bank @ only 3%) = $17.5m p.a. Assuming linear D&A over 15 years and tax of 28.5%, I get steady state cashflow of ~$140m per year for 15 years starting in 2015. Discounting at 12% gives a NPV of $860m. Now they presumably need to pay back the $500m in debt, so the NPV is ~$360m. Depending on debt repayment profile (they may pay the debt back earlier), this number could go up to $390m. 

Today there's 612m shares on issue so the value of the Jabiru-1 is ~58-63c per share. This however assumes no value on the existing buisness (which made a loss in the latest half), over 60% capacity in use, and that management returns the cashflow to investors (or invest it to generate return > discount rate). The choice of 12% discount rate may or may not be appropriate given there's still construction, launch and sales risks, but there seems to be enough margin in NPV terms over current share price of 30c on offer.


----------



## Stackbros Jnr (31 July 2014)

*Re: NWT - Newsat smacked down today. Any news?*

Any idea what's up with NWT today? Trending a +20% decline.


----------



## Junior (31 July 2014)

Eureka released a damning report on NWT.

http://www.newsatforum.org/just-some-interesting-reading-t153-300.html


----------



## So_Cynical (31 July 2014)

Motley Fool had a write up on Newsat as well.

http://www.fool.com.au/2014/07/31/why-newsat-limited-shares-have-copped-a-pasting-today/


----------



## ROE (31 July 2014)

These business very similar to airlines, high cost, high maintenance low return and your local telco can always price you out


----------



## Stackbros Jnr (31 July 2014)

There has to be more to this move than a few reports of old news, it's been well telegraphed that there has been management movements before June 30 per the ASX announcements. Also a director has been piling into the stock like no tomorrow based on other ASX announcements. 

I have seen this fall from 48c (my first buy) to mid 25's and was quite stable. But today's drop seems to have come from nowhere. Has there been talk of another delay in the launch date for their satellite?



PS> Junior - I couldn't see that Eureka report as it asked for a log in - still waiting for admin to grant me access.


----------



## pixel (26 September 2014)

A Green beacon in a sea of Red?
I'm accumulating at these levels - let's break the trend line


----------



## themeinvestor (28 February 2015)

http://www.smh.com.au/business/sate...ives-spending-flies-high-20150227-13qcef.html

Hmmmm


----------



## skc (17 April 2015)

skc said:


> Today there's 612m shares on issue so the value of the Jabiru-1 is ~58-63c per share. This however assumes no value on the existing buisness (which made a loss in the latest half), over 60% capacity in use, and that management returns the cashflow to investors (or invest it to generate return > discount rate). The choice of 12% discount rate may or may not be appropriate given there's still construction, launch and sales risks, but there seems to be enough margin in NPV terms over current share price of 30c on offer.




Well... RIP NWT. 

No amount of analysis can trump bad corporate governance... and that should always be a risk factor in any thorough due diligence.

http://www.theage.com.au/business/newsat-and-bob-hawke-the-satellite-spruiker-20150417-1mmz55.html

For the record, I actually bought some at 30c back in June last year. The position was only small to ensure me a chance to participate in any capital raising. I sold the stock @ 20.5c on 1 Aug 2014 when the problems first appeared (which they disclosed in a speeding ticket response). A big loss percentage wise but it was less than 0.5% damage to the overall portfolio.


----------



## Knobby22 (18 April 2015)

I was always amazed how Adrian Ballantine managed to keep this company going by paying in shares. Always felt precarious to me so did not own any but it is a sad day for Australia.
I remember Anthony Horseman loving this company when asf was new.
I think Ballantine did a good job really but a big backer was needed.


----------



## ROE (18 April 2015)

This business model failed regardless of management, you can have a superb management but this business will still failed eventually ... Understand the business model and you never ever lose money in this sort of business.

Bad management just accelerate its demise


----------



## McLovin (26 August 2015)

It's like Home and Away!

http://www.smh.com.au/business/news...newsat-board-room-stoush-20150826-gj8drm.html


----------



## Junior (27 August 2015)

McLovin said:


> It's like Home and Away!
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/business/news...newsat-board-room-stoush-20150826-gj8drm.html




That scene is like question time in parliament.  Too many old, stubborn, wealthy guys with big ego's.

Such a shame.


----------



## greggles (24 September 2018)

An interesting postscript to the Newsat saga courtesy of ASIC.

Former Newsat CEO Adrian Maxwell Ballintine and Melbourne accountant Jason Dermot Cullen to stand trial over the making of invoices that were false or misleading contrary to section 1308(2) of the Corporations Act that allegedly caused Newsat to make payments of $357,000 and $275,000 to private companies associated with Mr. Ballintine and Mr. Cullen.

https://asic.gov.au/about-asic/medi...o-of-newsat-limited-committed-to-stand-trial/
https://asic.gov.au/about-asic/medi...elbourne-accountant-committed-to-stand-trial/


----------



## greggles (6 March 2020)

Adrian Ballintine sentenced after pleading guilty to one charge of authorising the making of false or misleading statements in documents required by, or for the purposes, of the Corporations Act.

Fined $15,000 and automatically disqualified from managing a corporation for five years.

https://asic.gov.au/about-asic/news...eleases/20-054mr-former-newsat-ceo-sentenced/


----------



## The Triangle (6 March 2020)

greggles said:


> Adrian Ballintine sentenced after pleading guilty to one charge of authorising the making of false or misleading statements in documents required by, or for the purposes, of the Corporations Act.
> 
> Fined $15,000 and automatically disqualified from managing a corporation for five years.
> 
> https://asic.gov.au/about-asic/news...eleases/20-054mr-former-newsat-ceo-sentenced/



Pathetic.   Took that many years to get a slap on the wrist?   

Used to follow newsat years ago.  I have a negative investment interest in small companies that take on big projects.  The projects are a usually goer but the company usually goes broke or is recapitalised as the capital required often exceeds the original estimates.  NWT was clearly on that trajectory - and then throw in all the drama with Luxury Yachts, trips, etc. etc.


----------

